# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  MDLP K16 Modern

## New Englander

The K16 model of Admixture K16 focuses primarily on 16 worldwide basic, distich components of modern human ancestry, which have been discovered and detailed in Haak et al. (2014), Lazaridis et al. (2016). These components were empirically 'learned' in ADMIXTURE software from allele frequencies of learning merged dataset (116463 SNPs) of human populations, which, in their turn, had been converted into 'synthetic groups of individuals', with each of them representing one (of 16) ancestral populations. Then, the rest of dataset ('reference') was projected unto those ancestral populations with SNPWEIGHTS software: the results of component projection were averaged per each modern group of human population, and taken as 'population reference values' of component membership in 2xOracle and OracleX4.
These 16 component are briefly described below as follows:
Amerindian - a component, which is modal (i.e has a peak) in various native American groups of North and South America, as well as in ancient DNA of Native Americans (Clovis, Kennewick man, etc).
Ancestor - an archaic component, detected in modern African Pygmy populations (such as Mbuties and Biaka) and Khoisan hunter-gatherers.
Steppe - a component which was sourced from ancient genome of European Bronze Age pastoralists: it roughly approximates levels of ancient North Eurasian hunter-gatherers' heritage, which was subsequently shown to have an influence in later eastern hunter-gatherers and to have spread into Europe via an incursion of Steppe herders beginning âˆ¼4,500 years ago.
Indian - a component of ancestry harboured by populations of Indian subcontinent
Arctic - a component displayed in genomes of Eskimo Inuits from Greenland and shared with Siberian Chukchis/Koryaks.
Australian - a component of aboriginal ancestry assigned to Australian aborigens.
Caucasian - a major component of ancestry of modern inhabitants of Caucasus, Iran and northern Indian	: it was derived from genomes of mesolithic Caucasian Hunter-gatherers: a major ancestral component linked to CHG was carried west and east by migrating herders from the Eurasian Steppe.
EastAfrican - a very dilluted component being inherited specififically from ancient inhabitants of Ethiopia and African Horn
NorthEastEuropean - a fancy moniker for a dominant type of ancestry in North-Eastern Europe based on older type of ancestry (WHG, west European Hunter-Gatherer), today this type of ancestry peaks in the Baltic region and Scandinavia
NearEast - a component harboured and later carried by ancient populations of Near East, in our time it reaches the maximum among Bedoins and Saudi Arabians; the component seems to carry an excess of Eurasian Basal component relative to Neolithic component.
Neolithic - a component, modeled on genomes of first neolithic farmers of Anatolia (West Asia), these farmers from West Asia migrated to Europe during the Neolithic and carried this component with them.
NorthAfrican - a local component of ancestry found in North Africans: this local North African genetic component is very different from the one found in the populations in the south of the Sahara (Subsaharian component, see below).
Oceanic - a component of aboriginal ancestry assigned to aborigens of Melanesia and Papua-New-Guinea.
Siberian - a component, which is rougly ascribed to Central Siberian (found at highest frequency in Nganasan)
SouthEastAsian - a dominant component of South East Asians: being highest among the Dai, Cambodians, Lahu and Malay, this is the most common East Asian component among South Asians.
Subsaharian - a main component of ancestry seen in Yoruba, Mandenka and Luhya populations.

----------


## New Englander

Admix Results (sorted):


#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasian	33.96
2	Neolithic	25.8
3	Steppe	16.19
4	NorthEastEuropean	11.82
5	NearEast	6.59
6	NorthAfrican	2.81
7	Indian	1.52
8	Subsaharian	0.53
9	Oceanic	0.35
10	Arctic	0.22
11	Amerindian	0.22


Single Population Sharing:


#	Population (source)	Distance
1	Italian	3.44
2	Greek	3.84
3	Greek	4.33
4	Albanian	5.51
5	Greek	5.69
6	Greek	5.97
7	Italian	6.12
8	Gagauz	6.17
9	Kosovar	6.21
10	Sicilian	6.26
11	Italian	7.04
12	Jew	7.13
13	Italian	7.37
14	Jew	7.43
15	Jew	7.7
16	Greek	7.95
17	Maltese	8.06
18	Romanian	8.23
19	Jew	8.37
20	Bulgarian	8.58


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source)	Secondary Population (source)	Distance
1 62.7%	Spanish	+	37.3%	Armenian	@	2.31
2 90.7%	Italian	+	9.3%	Scottish	@	2.37
3 89.8%	Italian	+	10.2%	Irish	@	2.4
4 89.4%	Italian	+	10.6%	English	@	2.41
5 91.1%	Italian	+	8.9%	Orcadian	@	2.42
6 90%	Italian	+	10%	Irish	@	2.47
7 90.3%	Italian	+	9.7%	Shetlandic	@	2.49
8 91.8%	Italian	+	8.2%	Icelandic	@	2.49
9 91.7%	Italian	+	8.3%	Norwegian	@	2.52
10 89.8%	Italian	+	10.2%	Dutch	@	2.52
11 63.8%	Provencal	+	36.2%	Armenian	@	2.54
12 81.5%	Italian	+	18.5%	Scottish	@	2.55
13 89.7%	Italian	+	10.3%	Dane	@	2.55
14 90.1%	Italian	+	9.9%	French	@	2.57
15 89.7%	Italian	+	10.3%	Hungarian	@	2.57
16 87%	Italian	+	13%	Austrian	@	2.59
17 81.8%	Italian	+	18.2%	Orcadian	@	2.6
18 91.5%	Italian	+	8.5%	Swede	@	2.61
19 90.3%	Italian	+	9.7%	German	@	2.63
20 89.9%	Italian	+	10.1%	German_Lipsian	@	2.64

----------


## New Englander

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Cypriot +50% French @ 3.132054




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% French +25% Jew +25% Jew @ 2.403215




Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Jew + Armenian + English + Spanish @ 1.607330
2 Armenian + English + Jew + Spanish @ 1.663090
3 Armenian + English + Jew + Spanish @ 1.694453
4 Armenian + English + Jew + Spanish @ 1.705359
5 Armenian + Cypriot + English + Spanish @ 1.723775
6 Armenian + Dutch + Jew + Spanish @ 1.750709
7 Armenian + English + Spanish + Jew @ 1.754526
8 Armenian + Scottish + Jew + Spanish @ 1.757841
9 Armenian + Hungarian + Jew + Spanish @ 1.776551
10 Jew + Armenian + English + Spanish @ 1.781777
11 Armenian + Italian + Provencal + Spanish @ 1.782881
12 Jew + Armenian + Irish + Spanish @ 1.790826
13 Armenian + Bosnian + French + Jew @ 1.793978
14 Armenian + Cypriot + Orcadian + Spanish @ 1.805219
15 Armenian + Dutch + Jew + Spanish @ 1.805576
16 Jew + Armenian + Scottish + Spanish @ 1.807223
17 Armenian + Cypriot + English + Spanish @ 1.817127
18 Armenian + French + Jew + Spanish @ 1.821414
19 Armenian + Scottish + Jew + Spanish @ 1.822890
20 Armenian + Croat + French + Jew @ 1.827996

----------


## brg12007

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
33.27

2
Neolithic
26.5

3
Steppe
19.4

4
NorthEastEuropean
19.07

5
NearEast
1.6

6
Siberian
0.13

7
Arctic
0.02



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Macedonian
3.97

2
Bulgarian
4.16

3
Bulgarian
5.04

4
Montenegrian
5.54

5
Romanian
5.92

6
Romanian
6.02

7
Serbian
6.09

8
Kosovar
6.56

9
Gagauz
6.79

10
Romanian
7.12

11
Moldavian
7.26

12
Italian
7.82

13
Greek
8.04

14
Albanian
8.22

15
Serbian
8.23

16
Bosnian
8.46

17
Greek
8.52

18
Croat
8.73

19
Swiss
9.19

20
Italian
9.2



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

76.3%
 German
 + 
23.7%
 Georgian
 @ 
2.57

2

67.8%
 English
 + 
32.2%
 Turk
 @ 
2.65

3

74.8%
 German
 + 
25.2%
 Turk
 @ 
2.74

4

73.5%
 German
 + 
26.5%
 Georgian
 @ 
2.91

5

70.7%
 French
 + 
29.3%
 Turk
 @ 
3.21

6

73.2%
 German
 + 
26.8%
 Georgians
 @ 
3.34

7

69.7%
 Irish
 + 
30.3%
 Turk
 @ 
3.36

8

52%
 Greek
 + 
48%
 Dutch
 @ 
3.38

9

74%
 German
 + 
26%
 Armenian
 @ 
3.41

10

71.3%
 Scottish
 + 
28.7%
 Turk
 @ 
3.43

11

73.8%
 German
 + 
26.2%
 Abhkasian
 @ 
3.43

12

51.4%
 Dutch
 + 
48.6%
 Greek
 @ 
3.44

13

55.5%
 Greek
 + 
44.5%
 Scottish
 @ 
3.45

14

77.7%
 French
 + 
22.3%
 Georgian
 @ 
3.47

15

68.1%
 English
 + 
31.9%
 Turk
 @ 
3.49

16

94.4%
 Macedonian
 + 
5.6%
 Chechen
 @ 
3.5

17

69.6%
 Shetlandic
 + 
30.4%
 Turk
 @ 
3.52

18

94.6%
 Macedonian
 + 
5.4%
 Adygei
 @ 
3.55

19

56.3%
 Greek
 + 
43.7%
 Orcadian
 @ 
3.55

20

95.8%
 Macedonian
 + 
4.2%
 Georgian
 @ 
3.57

----------


## Sile

no north -italian ?

mine below

MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
30.96

2
Caucasian
27.49

3
Steppe
18.74

4
NorthEastEuropean
18.67

5
NorthAfrican
1.85

6
NearEast
1.52




Finished reading population data. 516 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian @ 5.755617
2 Provencal @ 6.001279
3 Montenegrian @ 6.307814
4 Swiss @ 6.369407
5 Italian @ 6.395906
6 Romanian @ 6.561227
7 Romanian @ 6.586818
8 Serbian @ 6.787298
9 Macedonian @ 6.802980
10 Italian @ 7.804525
11 Moldavian @ 7.924237
12 French @ 7.978332
13 Corsican @ 8.110631
14 French @ 8.145850
15 Bulgarian @ 8.177408
16 German @ 8.707126
17 Italian @ 8.851156
18 Kosovar @ 8.974696
19 Bosnian @ 9.028146
20 Serbian @ 9.230571

----------


## DNZ

*MDLP K16 Modern Oracle results:**Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
34.87

2
Neolithic
22.24

3
NorthEastEuropean
17.9

4
Steppe
16.2

5
Siberian
2.85

6
Indian
1.78

7
NorthAfrican
1.05

8
Arctic
0.78

9
SouthEastAsian
0.75

10
Australian
0.54

11
NearEast
0.52

12
Oceanic
0.38

13
EastAfrican
0.12



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Bulgarian
5.2

2
Bulgarian
5.44

3
Gagauz
5.82

4
Romanian
5.97

5
Macedonian
6.29

6
Romanian
7.06

7
Kosovar
7.53

8
Romanian
7.57

9
Greek
7.58

10
Albanian
7.67

11
Montenegrian
7.92

12
Greek
8.04

13
Serbian
8.36

14
Moldavian
8.39

15
Greek
8.39

16
Greek
8.4

17
Italian
9.66

18
Serbian
10.13

19
Bosnian
10.19

20
Croat
10.26



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

66.5%
German
+ 
33.5%
Turk
@ 
2.12

2

75.1%
Serbian
+ 
24.9%
Ossetian
@ 
2.15

3

81.7%
Bulgarian
+ 
18.3%
Nogai
@ 
2.22

4

76.7%
Serbian
+ 
23.3%
Balkar
@ 
2.23

5

71.3%
Serbian
+ 
28.7%
Circassian
@ 
2.28

6

75.3%
Serbian
+ 
24.7%
Kumyk
@ 
2.29

7

77.3%
Serbian
+ 
22.7%
Adygei
@ 
2.31

8

81.2%
Bulgarian
+ 
18.8%
Circassian
@ 
2.35

9

78.6%
Serbian
+ 
21.4%
Abkhazian
@ 
2.35

10

81.2%
Bulgarian
+ 
18.8%
Kabardin
@ 
2.38

11

76.9%
Serbian
+ 
23.1%
Abkhazian_Lykhny
@ 
2.39

12

77.3%
Romanian
+ 
22.7%
Ossetian
@ 
2.42

13

79.3%
Romanian
+ 
20.7%
Adygei
@ 
2.45

14

80.9%
Romanian
+ 
19.1%
Georgian
@ 
2.45

15

77.4%
Romanian
+ 
22.6%
Kumyk
@ 
2.49

16

78.8%
Romanian
+ 
21.2%
Abkhazian_Lykhny
@ 
2.49

17

82.5%
Bulgarian
+ 
17.5%
Avar
@ 
2.52

18

78.7%
Romanian
+ 
21.3%
Balkar
@ 
2.52

19

82.1%
Bulgarian
+ 
17.9%
Ava
@ 
2.54

20

85.4%
Bulgarian
+ 
14.6%
Balkar
@ 
2.54


*
MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
34.87

2
Neolithic
22.24

3
NorthEastEuropean
17.90

4
Steppe
16.20

5
Siberian
2.85

6
Indian
1.78

7
NorthAfrican
1.05




Finished reading population data. 516 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Bulgarian @ 5.598631
2 Bulgarian @ 5.906063
3 Gagauz @ 6.296360
4 Romanian @ 6.726826
5 Macedonian @ 6.907110
6 Romanian @ 7.930041
7 Kosovar @ 8.067220
8 Greek @ 8.142105
9 Albanian @ 8.266978
10 Romanian @ 8.535460
11 Greek @ 8.592278
12 Montenegrian @ 8.787090
13 Greek @ 8.997270
14 Greek @ 9.114316
15 Serbian @ 9.266195
16 Moldavian @ 9.500986
17 Italian @ 10.726185
18 Serbian @ 11.168392
19 Bosnian @ 11.318446
20 Croat @ 11.430519

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% German_Lipsian +50% Turk @ 2.952729


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bulgarian +25% German +25% Ossetian @ 2.031120


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 German + Greek + Russian + Turk @ 1.483461
2 Albanian + German + Russian + Turk @ 1.551163
3 Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian + Vepsa @ 1.618627
4 Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian + Russian @ 1.620057
5 Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian + Russian @ 1.723090
6 Greek + Irish + Turk + Vepsa @ 1.725709
7 Bulgarian + German + Kryashen + Turk @ 1.728201
8 Georgian + Italian + Romanian + Vepsa @ 1.743563
9 English + Greek + Turk + Vepsa @ 1.750112
10 Georgian + Italian + Serbian + Vepsa @ 1.756566
11 Bulgarian + Georgian + Italian + Russian @ 1.758458
12 Bulgarian + French + Mishar-Tatar + Turk @ 1.775052
13 French + Greek + Russian + Turk @ 1.784122
14 Abkhazian + Bulgarian + Italian + Russian @ 1.790725
15 French + Greek + Russian + Turk @ 1.793422
16 English + Greek + Russian + Turk @ 1.799771
17 Abkhazian + Bulgarian + Erzya_Moksha + Italian @ 1.801484
18 Greek + Scottish + Turk + Vepsa @ 1.802743
19 French + Greek + Turk + Vepsa @ 1.805814
20 Greek + Irish + Turk + Vepsa @ 1.810683

Done.

Elapsed time 26.3861 seconds.*

----------


## Regio X

Me (FTDNA) / Me (23andMe) / Father / Mother
Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
20.43 / 19.00 / 17.63 / 20.78

Indian
- / - / 0.48 / -

Arctic
-

Australian
- / - / 0.15 / -

Caucasian
28.32 / 30.58 / 31.43 / 26.67

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
15.64 / 16.16 / 17.35 / 17.12

NearEast
2.23 / 2.34 / 2.31 / 2.47

Neolithic
31.35 / 30.47 / 30.66 / 31.18

NorthAfrican
1.70 / 1.34 / - / 1.36

Oceanic
0.34 / 0.10 / - / 0.43

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian
-




Oracle:
6.57 (Italian) / 6.19 (Italian) / 5.45 (Macedonian) / 6.22 (Provencal)

----------


## John Doe

23andme


Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
13.53

Indian
-

Arctic
-

Australian
-

Caucasian
40.92

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
9.56

NearEast
6.35

Neolithic
25.32

NorthAfrican
4.27

Oceanic
-

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian
-





Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
13.53

Indian
-

Arctic
-

Australian
-

Caucasian
40.92

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
9.56

NearEast
6.35

Neolithic
25.32

NorthAfrican
4.27

Oceanic
-

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian
-










*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Greek
3.51

2
Italian
3.67

3
Jew
3.95

4
Sicilian
4.58

5
Greek
4.58

6
Jew
5.09

7
Greek
5.21

8
Italian
5.28

9
Maltese
5.64

10
Greek
6.62

11
Greek
6.67

12
Jew
6.69

13
Albanian
7.29

14
Greek
7.46

15
Jew
7.61

16
Jew
7.67

17
Jew
8.35

18
Jew
8.5

19
Jew
8.71

20
Jew
9.73



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

84.4%
Italian
+
15.6%
Turk
@
2.1

2

59%
Italian
+
41%
Greek
@
2.54

3

96.9%
Greek
+
3.1%
Mozabite
@
2.67

4

92.6%
Italian
+
7.4%
Georgian
@
2.68

5

96.2%
Greek
+
3.8%
Saharawi
@
2.69

6

80.6%
Greek
+
19.4%
Jew
@
2.7

7

81.6%
Greek
+
18.4%
Jew
@
2.71

8

96%
Greek
+
4%
Berber
@
2.72

9

84.1%
Italian
+
15.9%
Armenian
@
2.73

10

91.3%
Italian
+
8.7%
Georgian
@
2.76

11

94.5%
Greek
+
5.5%
Tunisian
@
2.78

12

89.6%
Sicilian
+
10.4%
Georgian
@
2.79

13

50%
Sicilian
+
50%
Greek
@
2.8

14

91.4%
Italian
+
8.6%
Adygei
@
2.8

15

95%
Greek
+
5%
Algerian
@
2.81

16

87.5%
Sicilian
+
12.5%
Adygei
@
2.82

17

91.8%
Italian
+
8.2%
Turk
@
2.82

18

77.2%
Greek
+
22.8%
Jew
@
2.83

19

87.7%
Sicilian
+
12.3%
Georgian
@
2.85

20

83.3%
Italian
+
16.7%
Georgian
@
2.87




Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Jew +50% Greek @ 2.614044


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Jew +25% Greek +25% Greek @ 2.614044


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Corsican + Italian + Italian + Turk @ 2.408113
2 Italian + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.418219
3 Jew + Italian + Spanish + Turk @ 2.434811
4 Greek + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.470828
5 Jew + Italian + Spanish + Turk @ 2.473332
6 Albanian + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.510322
7 Italian + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.541284
8 Jew + Italian + Italian + Turk @ 2.551748
9 Italian + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.559626
10 Greek + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.573008
11 Greek + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.579378
12 Jew + Sicilian + Spanish + Turk @ 2.591162
13 Jew + Italian + Spanish + Turk @ 2.596926
14 Italian + Spanish + Jew + Turk @ 2.598420
15 Greek + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.603365
16 Jew + Greek + Greek + Italian @ 2.605819
17 Greek + Jew + Spanish + Turk @ 2.606300
18 Jew + Italian + Spanish + Turk @ 2.608237
19 Jew + German + Italian + Turk @ 2.610936
20 French + Jew + Sicilian + Turk @ 2.611949

FTDNA

Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
12.35

Indian
-

Arctic
-

Australian
-

Caucasian
41.35

EastAfrican
0.82

NorthEastEuropean
9.90

NearEast
6.42

Neolithic
25.62

NorthAfrican
3.40

Oceanic
-

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
0.14

Subsaharian
-




*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Greek
2.83

2
Italian
3.71

3
Greek
3.73

4
Jew
4.13

5
Sicilian
4.37

6
Jew
4.88

7
Greek
5.09

8
Italian
5.46

9
Maltese
5.59

10
Greek
6.38

11
Jew
6.57

12
Greek
6.61

13
Albanian
7.15

14
Greek
7.28

15
Jew
7.36

16
Jew
7.73

17
Jew
8.4

18
Jew
8.45

19
Jew
8.49

20
Jew
9.89



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

54.9%
Greek
+
45.1%
Sicilian
@
1.81

2

50.2%
Italian
+
49.8%
Greek
@
1.84

3

77.6%
Greek
+
22.4%
Jew
@
1.95

4

83.7%
Italian
+
16.3%
Turk
@
2.04

5

83.3%
Greek
+
16.7%
Jew
@
2.06

6

66.4%
Albanian
+
33.6%
Cypriot
@
2.11

7

94.6%
Greek
+
5.4%
Libyan
@
2.18

8

63%
Greek
+
37%
Maltese
@
2.19

9

95.2%
Greek
+
4.8%
Saudi
@
2.22

10

66.1%
Greek
+
33.9%
Cypriot
@
2.22

11

93.6%
Greek
+
6.4%
Egyptian
@
2.23

12

93.7%
Greek
+
6.3%
BedouinA
@
2.23

13

68.4%
Greek
+
31.6%
Cypriot
@
2.23

14

97.8%
Greek
+
2.2%
BedouinB
@
2.25

15

89.7%
Greek
+
10.3%
Spanish
@
2.26

16

64.3%
Cypriot
+
35.7%
German
@
2.27

17

95.7%
Greek
+
4.3%
Tunisian
@
2.28

18

91.2%
Greek
+
8.8%
Samaritan
@
2.3

19

97.3%
Greek
+
2.7%
Saharawi
@
2.32

20

96.3%
Greek
+
3.7%
Algerian
@
2.35




Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +50% Italian @ 1.893449


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +25% Italian +25% Sicilian @ 1.847689


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Albanian + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 1.843881
2 Greek + Greek + Italian + Sicilian @ 1.847689
3 Greek + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 1.864254
4 Albanian + Cypriot + Greek + Italian @ 1.882619
5 Greek + Greek + Italian + Italian @ 1.893449
6 Greek + Greek + Italian + Italian @ 1.895897
7 Cypriot + Greek + Greek + Italian @ 1.920559
8 Greek + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 1.926375
9 Greek + Greek + Sicilian + Sicilian @ 1.930868
10 Greek + Greek + Italian + Sicilian @ 1.934445
11 Jew + Greek + Greek + Sicilian @ 1.952352
12 Jew + Greek + Greek + Italian @ 1.958302
13 Greek + Greek + Italian + Maltese @ 1.959968
14 Albanian + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 1.970334
15 Jew + Greek + Greek + Greek @ 1.972275
16 Albanian + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 1.976515
17 Jew + Greek + Greek + Italian @ 1.983785
18 Jew + Greek + Greek + Sicilian @ 1.990203
19 Greek + Greek + Italian + Jew @ 2.002230
20 Greek + Greek + Greek + Jew @ 2.010838

----------


## davef

> Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> 
> # Population Percent
> 1 Caucasian 33.96
> 2 Neolithic 25.8
> 3 Steppe 16.19
> 4 NorthEastEuropean 11.82
> 5 NearEast 6.59
> ...


A few things don't make sense:
"Italian" shows up multiple times in your single population sharing. 

In fact, I just realized after reading other results that other groups show up multiple times in single population such as "Greek" or "Jew". I think they are meant to represent different Italian, Greek or Jewish groups?

----------


## New Englander

yes, just look at the spread sheet.

----------


## srdceleva

Population	Percent
1	NorthEastEuropean	29.88
2	Neolithic	27.17
3	Steppe	20.62
4	Caucasian	20.48
5	Siberian	1.01
6	Amerindian	0.6
7	EastAfrican	0.2
8	Oceanic	0.04

Single Population Sharing:

#	Population (source)	Distance
1	German_Lipsian	2.89
2	Dutch	2.99
3	Pole	3.11
4	Sorb	3.23
5	Slovak	3.54
6	Pole	3.77
7	German	3.84
8	Swede	3.99
9	Pole	4.4
10	Hungarian	4.53
11	Hungarian	4.77
12	German	4.8
13	Scottish	4.81
14	Ukrainian	4.94
15	Shetlandic	4.99
16	Ukrainians_west	5.05
17	Welsh	5.07
18	Czech	5.14
19	Scottish	5.29
20	Scottish	5.32

----------


## Dibran

What does it all mean Basil? Lol

MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasian	34.02
2	Neolithic	32.28
3	NorthEastEuropean	15.52
4	Steppe	15.43
5	NearEast	2.26


Finished reading population data. 516 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian @ 4.375938
2 Kosovar @ 4.947197
3 Greek @ 6.314175
4 Albanian @ 6.578762
5 Italian @ 7.174864
6 Greek @ 7.410804
7 Italian @ 7.430727
8 Macedonian @ 8.117078
9 Corsican @ 8.431943
10 Bulgarian @ 8.542656
11 Greek @ 8.922658
12 Gagauz @ 9.098313
13 Bulgarian @ 9.167999
14 Italian @ 9.309483
15 Romanian @ 9.652543
16 Montenegrian @ 9.747671
17 Italian @ 9.763817
18 Romanian @ 10.264160
19 Serbian @ 10.617203
20 Romanian @ 10.805533

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +50% Italian @ 3.249501


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek +25% Italian +25% Italian @ 3.249501

----------


## bix

MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Neolithic	30.25
2	NorthEastEuropean	25.81
3	Steppe	21.33
4	Caucasian	18.51
5	Arctic	1.83
6	Indian	1.31


Finished reading population data. 516 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 French @ 2.483551
2 Scottish @ 3.156578
3 Scottish @ 3.223326
4 Scottish @ 3.371552
5 Scottish @ 3.375497
6 English @ 3.552982
7 Scottish @ 3.584669
8 Shetlandic @ 3.637662
9 Irish @ 4.016095
10 Irish @ 4.044146
11 Welsh @ 4.139972
12 English @ 4.239349
13 German @ 4.253613
14 Irish @ 4.305365
15 Irish @ 4.305929
16 English @ 4.516468
17 Irish @ 4.648222
18 French @ 4.779691
19 Dutch @ 4.860163
20 French @ 5.040475

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% German +50% Shetlandic @ 1.919455


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% French +25% French +25% Pole @ 1.892300


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 English + French + French + Pole @ 1.852808
2 English + French + German + Shetlandic @ 1.853122
3 Croat + Dutch + French + Ukrainians_north @ 1.864841
4 English + French + French + Sorb @ 1.870751
5 English + German + German + Shetlandic @ 1.877286
6 Cossack + Dutch + French + Pole @ 1.880170
7 English + French + German + Shetlandic @ 1.882067
8 French + French + French + Pole @ 1.892300
9 Cossack + French + Pole + Shetlandic @ 1.898476
10 Belarusian + Cossack + French + German @ 1.901007
11 French + French + German + Ukrainians_north @ 1.901410
12 Bulgarian + French + Latvian_Dobele + Shetlandic @ 1.901462
13 Bulgarian + English + French + Latvian_Dobele @ 1.902034
14 Cossack + Dutch + Dutch + French @ 1.902155
15 Cossack + French + Hungarian + Scottish @ 1.905430
16 English + German + German + Shetlandic @ 1.906261
17 French + German + Shetlandic + Shetlandic @ 1.906529
18 Cossack + Dutch + French + Pole @ 1.909864
19 German + Scottish + Spanish + Ukrainians_north @ 1.912544
20 Cossack + French + Pole + Shetlandic @ 1.912681

----------


## clarbg

*Admix Results (sorted):

**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
30.49

2
NorthEastEuropean
25.18

3
Steppe
23.98

4
Caucasian
17.25

5
Indian
2.12

6
Oceanic
0.98



*Single Population Sharing:

**#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
English
2.42

2
English
2.61

3
French
2.66

4
Irish
2.73

5
Scottish
2.8

6
Irish
2.88

7
Scottish
2.88

8
Irish
2.91

9
Irish
2.92

10
English
2.94

11
Shetlandic
3.23

12
Scottish
3.4

13
Scottish
3.53

14
Scottish
3.56

15
Irish
3.56

16
French
4.24

17
Orcadian
5.15

18
Scottish
5.19

19
German
5.44

20
Welsh
5.56



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*


*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

96.6%
 English
 + 
3.4%
 Abkhazian_Lykhny
 @ 
1.82

2

96.8%
 English
 + 
3.2%
 Iran_Mazandrani
 @ 
1.83

3

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Georgian
 @ 
1.83

4

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Georgian_Abkhazia
 @ 
1.83

5

96.1%
 English
 + 
3.9%
 Lezgin
 @ 
1.83

6

96.8%
 English
 + 
3.2%
 Azerbaijani
 @ 
1.84

7

95.9%
 English
 + 
4.1%
 Tabasaran
 @ 
1.84

8

96.3%
 English
 + 
3.7%
 Azerbaijani_Dagestan
 @ 
1.85

9

96.5%
 English
 + 
3.5%
 Ossetian
 @ 
1.85

10

96.5%
 English
 + 
3.5%
 Zoroastrian
 @ 
1.85

11

95.8%
 English
 + 
4.2%
 Ava
 @ 
1.85

12

95.8%
 English
 + 
4.2%
 Avar
 @ 
1.86

13

96.9%
 English
 + 
3.1%
 Georgians
 @ 
1.86

14

95.9%
 English
 + 
4.1%
 Dargin
 @ 
1.87

15

96.6%
 English
 + 
3.4%
 Kurd
 @ 
1.87

16

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Iranian
 @ 
1.87

17

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Iran_Lor
 @ 
1.87

18

97%
 English
 + 
3%
 Armenian
 @ 
1.88

19

89.5%
 English
 + 
10.5%
 Italian
 @ 
1.88

20

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Chechen
 @ 
1.88



Using 1 population approximation:
1 English @ 2.601079
2 English @ 2.790731
3 French @ 2.797786
4 Irish @ 2.801543
5 Scottish @ 2.942911
6 Scottish @ 2.954010
7 Irish @ 2.993888
8 Irish @ 3.003994
9 Irish @ 3.032240
10 English @ 3.117192
11 Shetlandic @ 3.379832
12 Scottish @ 3.621398
13 Irish @ 3.736238
14 Scottish @ 3.814606
15 Scottish @ 3.823610
16 French @ 4.579530
17 Orcadian @ 5.604498
18 Scottish @ 5.626481
19 Dutch @ 6.103256
20 Welsh @ 6.161643

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% English +50% English @ 2.006724


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% English +25% English +25% French @ 1.861727

Using 4 populations approximation: 
1 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.787458
2 English + English + English + French @ 1.807255
3 English + English + English + French @ 1.834008
4 English + English + French + Shetlandic @ 1.854992
5 English + English + English + French @ 1.861727
6 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.865051
7 English + French + Irish + Irish @ 1.865354
8 English + French + Irish + Shetlandic @ 1.867612
9 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.868546
10 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.878522
11 English + English + French + Scottish @ 1.881462
12 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.890939
13 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.895324
14 English + French + Irish + Irish @ 1.904866
15 English + French + Irish + Scottish @ 1.911871
16 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.913028
17 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.913219
18 English + English + French + Irish @ 1.917425
19 English + English + French + Scottish @ 1.917519
20 English + English + English + French @ 1.919108

----------


## Aha

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
NorthEastEuropean
30.56

2
Neolithic
21.99

3
Caucasian
21.97

4
Steppe
21.26

5
Indian
2.14

6
Arctic
1.27

7
Siberian
0.61

8
EastAfrican
0.2



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Ukrainians_north
2.92

2
Pole
3.01

3
Pole
3.07

4
Ukrainian
3.23

5
Pole
3.33

6
Belarusian
3.61

7
Slovak
4

8
Sorb
4

9
Russian
4.26

10
Russian
4.28

11
Belarusian
4.52

12
Pole
4.54

13
Cossack
4.56

14
Belarusian_East
4.58

15
Ukrainians_west
4.72

16
Belarusian_West
4.78

17
Russian_cossack
4.85

18
Ukrainians_east
4.96

19
Hungarian
5.06

20
German_Lipsian
5.26


*

----------


## I1a3_Young

Test Type
Ancestry (new)

Ancestry (old)

Ancestry (old)

Ancestry (new)

Ancestry (new)


Person
Gmom

Mom

Dad

Me

Bro


Population
Percent










Neolithic
29.63

28.75

30.19

26.94

29.26


NorthEastEuropean
25.39

25.44

25.24

25.5

25.85


Steppe
23.61

23.08

22.65

24.3

22.95


Caucasian
20.36

22.44

20.41

20.95

20.59


NorthAfrican
1.02

0.11

1.17

1.67

1.21


EastAfrican


0.13








NearEast


0.05








Oceanic






0.64




Australian








0.16


Single Population Sharing:










#1
Scottish
3.18
Dutch
4.14
German
3.02
Scottish
3.52
Scottish
2.9

#2
French
3.51
Scottish
4.26
French
3.31
Dutch
3.71
Scottish
3.46

#3
Scottish
3.6
German
4.37
Scottish
3.32
Irish
3.92
French
3.49

#4
Scottish
3.64
Scottish
4.45
Scottish
3.72
Scottish
3.94
Scottish
3.65

#5
Irish
3.71
German_Lipsian
4.57
Scottish
3.74
Scottish
4.25
Dutch
3.75

#6
English
3.84
Scottish
4.8
Irish
4.02
English
4.25
German
3.8

#7
Scottish
3.89
English
4.93
English
4.02
Irish
4.46
English
3.83

#8
German
3.99
French
4.94
Scottish
4.09
Scottish
4.47
Irish
3.83

#9
Shetlandic
4.07
Irish
4.99
Scottish
4.26
Shetlandic
4.5
Scottish
3.86

#10
Irish
4.07
Welsh
5.02
Welsh
4.28
Hungarian
4.57
Shetlandic
3.95

#11
Irish
4.29
Scottish
5.06
Shetlandic
4.33
German_Lipsian
4.61
Irish
4.01

#12
Dutch
4.34
Irish
5.15
French
4.41
Irish
4.76
Scottish
4.13

#13
Scottish
4.36
Shetlandic
5.2
Irish
4.46
French
4.87
Welsh
4.19

#14
Irish
4.36
French
5.25
Irish
4.46
Irish
4.89
Irish
4.35

#15
English
4.39
French
5.39
English
4.46
Scottish
4.99
German_Lipsian
4.52

#16
English
4.54
Scottish
5.47
French
4.5
Welsh
5.04
Irish
4.52

#17
Welsh
4.71
Irish
5.65
French
4.58
English
5.36
English
4.66

#18
Irish
4.73
Hungarian
5.67
Dutch
4.6
Irish
5.5
English
4.75

#19
French
5.13
Irish
5.7
Irish
4.73
German
5.76
Irish
4.81

#20
French
5.16
German
6.08
English
4.84
German
5.87
French
4.98

----------


## Apsurdistan

*me

Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
29.47

2
NorthEastEuropean
27.04

3
Neolithic
24.39

4
Steppe
16.72

5
Siberian
1.3

6
NorthAfrican
0.55

7
NearEast
0.3

8
Ancestor
0.25



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Serbian
3.63

2
Croat
3.81

3
Bosnian
3.95

4
Croat
4.11

5
Hungarian
4.38

6
Cossack
5.15

7
Serbian
5.29

8
Hungarian
5.58

9
Slovenian
5.77

10
Moldavian
5.9

11
Romanian
6.53

12
Montenegrian
6.53

13
Bulgarian
7.21

14
Austrian
7.27

15
Slovak
7.41

16
Czech
7.51

17
Pole
7.81

18
Macedonian
7.83

19
German_Lipsian
7.98

20
Bulgarian
8.03


*

----------


## BackToTheForests

I am not sure at all of what to make of this, can anyone help sort out what I can infer from these results? I would be happy to post any additional info if needed.

Neolithic 27.31
NorthEastEuropean 26.25
Steppe 26.12
Caucasian 19.10

1 Population Approximation:
Irish 4.004764
Irish 4.043450
Scottish 4.327097
Shetlandic 4.390757
Irish 4.468329
Scottish 4.473051
Scottish 4.517370
Scottish 4.708179
English 4.765533
Scottish 4.778647
English 4.827023
Dutch 4.848304
Irish 5.230235
Irish 5.272263
Orcadian 5.305307
English 5.559249
French 5.566453
Scottish 5.909935
Hungarian 6.074047
Norwegian 6.571660

2 Populations Approximation:
1 50% Dutch 50% Scottish 3.276895

3 Populations Approximation:
1 50% Scottish 25% Scottish 25% Serbian 2.945264

4 Populations Approximation:
Macedonian Scottish Scottish Scottish 2.94
Scottish Scottish Scottish Serbian 2.94
Montenegrian Scottish Scottish Scottish 2.96
Romanian Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.01
Macedonian Orcadian Scottish Scottish 3.01
Scottish Scottish Scottish Serbian 3.06
Croat Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.06
Montenegrian Orcadian Scottish Scottish 3.08
Orcadian Scottish Scottish Serbian 3.08
Bulgarian Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.09
Orcadian Romanian Scottish Scottish 3.11
Macedonian Orcadian Orcadian Scottish 3.12
Bosnian Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.12
Bulgarian Orcadian Scottish Scottish 3.14
Moldavian Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.14
Croat Scottish Scottish Scottish 3.15
Icelandic Macedonian Scottish Scottish 3.17
Croat English Scottish Scottish 3.20
Bulgarian Orcadian Orcadian Scottish 3.20
Croat Irish Scottish Scottish 3.21

----------


## clarbg

23andme:

1
Neolithic
29.69

2
NorthEastEuropean
25.3

3
Steppe
24.64

4
Caucasian
16.95

5
Indian
3.03

6
Australian
0.3

7
Oceanic
0.08



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Irish
2.22

2
English
2.24

3
Irish
2.41

4
Irish
2.45

5
Irish
2.63

6
English
2.63

7
Scottish
2.71

8
English
2.74

9
Scottish
2.78

10
French
3.01

11
Shetlandic
3.05

12
Irish
3.19

13
Scottish
3.41

14
Scottish
3.61

15
Scottish
3.65

16
Scottish
4.54

17
Orcadian
4.64

18
French
5.24

19
Dutch
5.55

20
Welsh
6



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*


*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

96.6%
 English
 + 
3.4%
 Balochi
 @ 
1.84

2

96.6%
 English
 + 
3.4%
 Brahui
 @ 
1.84

3

96.3%
 English
 + 
3.7%
 Pathan
 @ 
1.86

4

95.6%
 English
 + 
4.4%
 Pashtun
 @ 
1.86

5

94.8%
 English
 + 
5.2%
 Tajik
 @ 
1.87

6

95%
 English
 + 
5%
 Ishkasim
 @ 
1.87

7

94.8%
 English
 + 
5.2%
 Rushanvanch
 @ 
1.88

8

96.7%
 English
 + 
3.3%
 Gujjar
 @ 
1.89

9

94.7%
 English
 + 
5.3%
 Ava
 @ 
1.89

10

96.6%
 English
 + 
3.4%
 Makrani
 @ 
1.9

11

96.1%
 English
 + 
3.9%
 Pashtun
 @ 
1.9

12

94.8%
 English
 + 
5.2%
 Shugnan
 @ 
1.91

13

94.8%
 English
 + 
5.2%
 Yaghnobi
 @ 
1.91

14

96%
 English
 + 
4%
 Jatt
 @ 
1.91

15

94.9%
 English
 + 
5.1%
 Tabasaran
 @ 
1.92

16

96.5%
 English
 + 
3.5%
 Kashmiri_Pandit
 @ 
1.92

17

96.1%
 Irish
 + 
3.9%
 Basque
 @ 
1.93

18

94.8%
 Irish
 + 
5.2%
 French
 @ 
1.93

19

95%
 Irish
 + 
5%
 Spanish
 @ 
1.94

20

64.4%
 Irish
 + 
35.6%
 English
 @ 
1.94

----------


## Pratt

> no north -italian ?
> 
> mine below
> 
> MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4
> 
> *Admix Results (sorted):*
> 
> *#*
> ...


There are 7 Italian populations on MDLP K16 modern (Italian_North, Italian_Friuli, Italian_Bergamo, Italian_Tuscan, Italian_Abruzzo, Sicilian, South Italian) + Italian_Jew. Your Italian is very likely Italian_North.


MDLP K16 PCA

----------


## Angela

I may be wrong, but I was told that Italian_North in this is the sample from the Piemonte/Lombardia border. Someone should ask the creator of the calculator.

On most other calculators Italy north is Bergamo.

----------


## Sorcelow

Is there a way that you could post my results on that PCA?


#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasian	37.35
2	Neolithic	26.45
3	Steppe	15.8
4	NorthEastEuropean	13.68
5	NearEast	3.9
6	NorthAfrican	1.41
7	Indian	0.79
8	Arctic	0.62

----------


## MsJ

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
28.97

2
NorthEastEuropean
23.87

3
Steppe
22.47

4
Caucasian
20.89

5
NearEast
1

6
NorthAfrican
0.94

7
Oceanic
0.79

8
Ancestor
0.4

9
EastAfrican
0.3

10
Arctic
0.23

11
Amerindian


*

*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
French
3.61

2
German
3.61

3
Scottish
3.7

4
Scottish
3.74

5
French
3.79

6
French
3.91

7
Scottish
3.91

8
Welsh
3.99

9
English
4.22

10
Scottish
4.42

11
Irish
4.56

12
Irish
4.6

13
Scottish
4.71

14
Dutch
4.81

15
Irish
4.84

16
Shetlandic
4.91

17
Irish
4.96

18
French
5.16

19
German_Lipsian
5.21

20
Hungarian
5.39


**#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

90%
English
+ 
10%
Turk
@ 
1.58

2

70%
English
+ 
30%
Bulgarian
@ 
1.58

3

68.2%
Orcadian
+ 
31.8%
Italian
@ 
1.64

4

68%
English
+ 
32%
Macedonian
@ 
1.64

5

80.1%
English
+ 
19.9%
Greek
@ 
1.64

6

68.3%
English
+ 
31.7%
Macedonian
@ 
1.76

7

69.2%
Scottish
+ 
30.8%
Italian
@ 
1.77

8

89.7%
English
+ 
10.3%
Armenian
@ 
1.78

9

77.6%
English
+ 
22.4%
Albanian
@ 
1.78

10

67.1%
Orcadian
+ 
32.9%
Kosovar
@ 
1.78

11

77.6%
English
+ 
22.4%
Greek
@ 
1.79

12

74.5%
English
+ 
25.5%
Kosovar
@ 
1.8

13

63.5%
Icelandic
+ 
36.5%
Italian
@ 
1.83

14

89.9%
English
+ 
10.1%
Jew
@ 
1.85

15

70.5%
English
+ 
29.5%
Bulgarian
@ 
1.87

16

70.7%
Orcadian
+ 
29.3%
Albanian
@ 
1.88

17

74.4%
English
+ 
25.6%
Gagauz
@ 
1.88

18

70.7%
Orcadian
+ 
29.3%
Greek
@ 
1.88

19

71.5%
English
+ 
28.5%
Bulgarian
@ 
1.9

20

64.6%
English
+ 
35.4%
Montenegrian
@ 
1.9



Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% French +50% Scottish @ 2.765133


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% English +25% Greek +25% Scottish @ 1.486575


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Albanian + French + Orcadian + Scottish @ 1.441653
2 French + Kosovar + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.452274
3 English + German + Macedonian + Scottish @ 1.458537
4 French + Greek + Orcadian + Scottish @ 1.474812
5 Bulgarian + English + French + Scottish @ 1.485858
6 English + English + Greek + Scottish @ 1.486575
7 Albanian + English + English + Scottish @ 1.491549
8 Albanian + French + Orcadian + Orcadian @ 1.505911
9 French + Kosovar + Orcadian + Scottish @ 1.517727
10 Albanian + English + English + Scottish @ 1.529291
11 French + Greek + Orcadian + Orcadian @ 1.532429
12 French + Macedonian + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.536726
13 German + Kosovar + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.538244
14 English + Greek + Orcadian + Scottish @ 1.540328
15 French + Greek + Icelandic + Scottish @ 1.544938
16 Bulgarian + English + French + Scottish @ 1.550431
17 English + English + Greek + Orcadian @ 1.553439
18 German + Kosovar + Orcadian + Scottish @ 1.559314
19 Albanian + English + English + Orcadian @ 1.561331
20 Albanian + English + English + Orcadian @ 1.563336

ETA wow I'm a mutt. So primary Neolithic is a British Isles thing?

----------


## davef

@MsJ
Southern Europeans have the most amount of (european) neolithic ancestry.

----------


## MsJ

> @MsJ
> Southern Europeans have the most amount of (european) neolithic ancestry.


But I see members with strong British Isles ancestry as having these ratios. My primary/secondary population percentages seem odd compared to the rest of you guys as well. Any idea what that signifies?

----------


## Valerius

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
29.53

2
Neolithic
26.83

3
NorthEastEuropean
21.23

4
Steppe
17.27

5
NearEast
2.53

6
Oceanic
1.16

7
NorthAfrican
0.93

8
Arctic
0.41

9
Australian
0.11



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Montenegrian
2.05

2
Serbian
2.64

3
Macedonian
2.74

4
Romanian
3.08

5
Romanian
3.5

6
Bulgarian
3.71

7
Moldavian
3.92

8
Bulgarian
4.41

9
Serbian
4.86

10
Bosnian
5.06

11
Croat
5.31

12
Italian
5.46

13
Croat
6.16

14
Swiss
6.41

15
Romanian
6.52

16
Gagauz
6.78

17
Austrian
6.94

18
Kosovar
7.04

19
Provencal
8

20
Slovenian
8.04

----------


## davef

> But I see members with strong British Isles ancestry as having these ratios. My primary/secondary population percentages seem odd compared to the rest of you guys as well. Any idea what that signifies?


I strangely remember you scoring high west asian in one of the other tests and in this one you're getting a dash of near east as well as various Southern European/west asiatic groups showing up in your results. Small ancestry from Southern Europe/west Asia is possible, or you're 100 percent what you think you are ancestry wise, just a bit more southern than average.

I'm no expert, but this is my view.

----------


## MsJ

> I strangely remember you scoring high west asian in one of the other tests and in this one you're getting a dash of near east as well as various Southern European/west asiatic groups showing up in your results. Small ancestry from Southern Europe/west Asia is possible, or you're 100 percent what you think you are ancestry wise, just a bit more southern than average.
> 
> I'm no expert, but this is my view.


Thank you. i am open to anything. Mom and I both have Mongolian spots that persisted into adulthood and I don't know (not even on paper) about 1/4 of my tree. So anything is possible. It's just that I was born in Appalachia which is a very insular community. But people came and went when there was a mining boom and my great grandmother was an orphan so Southern Europe is possible. She is where I get my black hair. I have another great grandmother whose parentage is unknown and she was "native american". From my results, I didn't get her DNA if she was. But I see why everyone thought so from looks. Sorry to ramble. Anything is possible. And don't get me started on non paternal events! :)

----------


## Pratt

> I may be wrong, but I was told that Italian_North in this is the sample from the Piemonte/Lombardia border. Someone should ask the creator of the calculator.
> 
> On most other calculators Italy north is Bergamo.


I don't know what Italian_North really is, all what I know is that Italian_Bergamo, used in most of the calculators, doesn't represent well the complexity and variability of North Italy. MDLP tools are slightly better than Eurogenes because also other northern Italian samples are taken in consideration.

----------


## Stuvanè

My MDLP K16 results (from eastern Emilia/Romagna)

*#**Population**Percent
*1 Caucasian 32.08
2 Neolithic 29.81
3 Steppe 18.03
4 North East European 14.15
5 Near East 5.09
6 North African 0.85

*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Italian
4.48

2
Kosovar
5.09

3
Italian
5.76

4
Greek
6.08

5
Greek
6.49

6
Albanian
6.52

7
Macedonian
6.96

8
Corsican
7.06

9
Gagauz
7.21

10
Italian
7.35

11
Bulgarian
7.37

12
Greek
7.41

13
Romanian
7.77

14
Italian
7.81

15
Italian
7.91

16
Romanian
8.31

17
Montenegrian
8.46

18
Bulgarian
9.06

19
Romanian
9.11

20
Swiss
9.22


*

----------


## zanipolo

mine below ...................father and mother australian born but have north-italian ancestry

*MDLP K16 Modern Oracle results:*MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

Kit M879117

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
30.9

2
Caucasian
27.4

3
NorthEastEuropean
21.14

4
Steppe
17.25

5
NorthAfrican
1.73

6
NearEast
1.42

7
Indian
0.15



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Montenegrian
4.92

2
Serbian
4.92

3
Italian
5.47

4
Romanian
5.51

5
Provencal
5.77

6
Romanian
5.93

7
Macedonian
5.94

8
Swiss
6.06

9
French
6.18

10
French
6.46

11
Moldavian
6.56

12
German
6.74

13
Bosnian
6.94

14
Italian
6.96

15
Serbian
7.05

16
Croat
7.15

17
Bulgarian
7.19

18
Croat
7.63

19
Bulgarian
7.72

20
German
7.76



test was with 23andme v4

----------


## zanipolo

> I don't know what Italian_North really is, all what I know is that Italian_Bergamo, used in most of the calculators, doesn't represent well the complexity and variability of North Italy. MDLP tools are slightly better than Eurogenes because also other northern Italian samples are taken in consideration.


Italian Bergamo also represents the italian swiss

----------


## Pratt

> Is there a way that you could post my results on that PCA?
> 
> 
> # Population Percent
> 1 Caucasian 37.35
> 2 Neolithic 26.45
> 3 Steppe 15.8
> 4 NorthEastEuropean 13.68
> 5 NearEast 3.9
> ...

----------


## Pratt

> Italian Bergamo also represents the italian swiss


i don't think so. Italian Swiss are bit more north-western than Italian Bergamo

----------


## alexfritz

Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
17.50

Indian
-

Arctic
0.33

Australian
-

Caucasian
27.12

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
20.02

NearEast
2.52

Neolithic
32.03

NorthAfrican
0.37

Oceanic
0.11

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian
-



Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% German_Germany +50% Italian_Tuscany @ 2.523514


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% German_Germany +25% Greek_Greece +25% Italian_Bergamo @ 2.275624


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Dutch_Netherlands + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.191543
2 French_France + Italian_Bergamo + Kosovar_Kosovo + Serbian_Serbia @ 2.259655
3 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.269082
4 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Dutch_Netherlands + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo @ 2.270628
5 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Serbian_Serbia @ 2.272066
6 Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 2.273309
7 German_Germany + German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Italian_Bergamo @ 2.275624
8 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 2.281380
9 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.284153
10 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo @ 2.289203
11 German_Germany + German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Bergamo @ 2.293170
12 Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Kosovar_Kosovo + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 2.305733
13 German_Lipsian_(Saxony) + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.314985
14 French_France + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.315019
15 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.320942
16 Dutch_Netherlands + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Kosovar_Kosovo @ 2.323166
17 German_Germany + German_Germany + Italian_Tuscany + Kosovar_Kosovo @ 2.330178
18 Albanian_Albania + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 2.330692
19 Croat_Croatia + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany @ 2.333167
20 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + English_Kent + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo @ 2.335805

----------


## IronSide

1
Caucasian
38.59

2
NearEast
28.58

3
Neolithic
11.81

4
EastAfrican
6.84

5
NorthAfrican
5.08

6
Steppe
4.83

7
Indian
2.63

8
Arctic
0.86

9
Oceanic
0.78



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
BedouinA (Negev)
6.35

2
Jew (Yemen)
6.92

3
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
8.61

4
Palestinian (Israel)
11.48

5
Egyptian (Kuwait)
11.96

6
Arab_Israel (Shefa_Amr)
12.49

7
Egyptian (Mansoura_Cairo)
13.35

8
Jordanian (Jordanian)
13.91

9
Samaritan (Israel)
14.11

10
Syrian (Syria)
14.71

11
Egyptian (Egypt)
15.01

12
Arab_Israel (Iqrit)
15.59

13
Lebanese_Muslim (Lebanon)
16.31

14
Lebanese_Christian (Lebanon)
17.17

15
Jew (Syria)
17.59

16
Lebanese (Lebanon)
18.98

17
Libyan (Libya)
19.07

18
Iraki (Irak)
19.2

19
Assyrian (Iran)
19.25

20
Jew (Kurdish)
19.68



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

63.3%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
36.7%
Samaritan (Israel)
@
3.24

2

65.7%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
34.3%
Arab_Israel (Iqrit)
@
3.29

3

68.1%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
31.9%
Lebanese_Christian (Lebanon)
@
3.47

4

73.5%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
26.5%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
@
3.65

5

83%
Palestinian (Israel)
+
17%
BedouinB (Negev)
@
3.66

6

68.9%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
31.1%
Jew (Syria)
@
3.77

7

91.4%
Jew (Yemen)
+
8.6%
Basque (France)
@
3.78

8

89%
Jew (Yemen)
+
11%
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
@
3.79

9

58.4%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
41.6%
Palestinian (Israel)
@
3.8

10

67.3%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
32.7%
Lebanese_Muslim (Lebanon)
@
3.81

11

63.5%
Saudi (Saudi_Arabia)
+
36.5%
Jordanian (Jordanian)
@
3.89

12

89.6%
Jew (Yemen)
+
10.4%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
3.91

13

87.4%
Jew (Yemen)
+
12.6%
Provencal (Provence)
@
3.97

14

83.2%
Jew (Yemen)
+
16.8%
Italian (Abruzzo)
@
3.99

15

78.6%
Jew (Yemen)
+
21.4%
Jew (Turkey)
@
3.99

16

89.2%
Jew (Yemen)
+
10.8%
French (France)
@
4.02

17

88.8%
Jew (Yemen)
+
11.2%
Spanish (Andalucia)
@
4.02

18

85.9%
Jew (Yemen)
+
14.1%
Italian (Tuscany)
@
4.02

19

89.3%
Jew (Yemen)
+
10.7%
Irish (Cork_Kerry)
@
4.03

20

85.9%
Jew (Yemen)
+
14.1%
Romanian (Romania)
@
4.03



Great, and now my country's intelligence agency would think I'm a spy working for Israel  :Grin:

----------


## AdeoF

Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
19.38

Indian
-

Arctic
-

Australian
0.28

Caucasian
20.86

EastAfrican
0.72

NorthEastEuropean
18.30

NearEast
2.36

Neolithic
34.21

NorthAfrican
3.73

Oceanic
0.17

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian



1
Spanish (Spain)
3.17

2
Spanish (Baleares)
3.83

3
Provencal (Provence)
4.53

4
Spanish (Extremadura)
5.03

5
Portuguese (Portugal)
5.69

6
Spanish (Galicia)
5.8

7
Spanish (Cataluna)
5.96

8
French (EastFrance)
6.4

9
French (NorthwestFrance)
6.46

10
Spanish (Murcia)
6.61

11
French (France)
6.69

12
Spanish (Andalucia)
6.75

13
German (Germany)
6.98

14
Italian (Bergamo)
7.56

15
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
7.62

16
Spanish (Valencia)
7.76

17
Swiss (Switzerland)
8.5

18
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
8.57

19
Corsican (Corsica)
9.08

20
Italian (Friul)
9.41



1 56.6%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	+	43.4%	Montenegrian (Montenegro)	@	1.61
2 57.2%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	+	42.8%	Serbian (Serbia)	@	1.72
3 55.1%	Spanish (Aragon)	+	44.9%	Macedonian (Macedonia)	@	1.76
4 56.6%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	+	43.4%	Romanian (Apuseni)	@	1.77
5 52.8%	Spanish (Aragon)	+	47.2%	Montenegrian (Montenegro)	@	2.01
6 79.2%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	20.8%	Hungarian (WestUkraine)	@	2.01
7 52.8%	Spanish (Aragon)	+	47.2%	Romanian (Apuseni)	@	2.05
8 59.5%	Spanish (Aragon)	+	40.5%	Bulgarian (Bulgaria)	@	2.07
9 65.4%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	34.6%	French (EastFrance)	@	2.12
10 59.2%	Spanish (Cantabria)	+	40.8%	Gagauz (Gagauzia)	@	2.15
11 79.3%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	20.7%	German_Lipsian ((Saxony))	@	2.18
12 58.1%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	+	41.9%	Moldavian (Molodva)	@	2.19
13 61.4%	Romanian (Gorj)	+	38.6%	French (SouthFrance)	@	2.2
14 79.6%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	20.4%	Dutch (Netherlands)	@	2.22
15 68%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	32%	German (Germany)	@	2.22
16 82.7%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	17.3%	Pole (EastPoland)	@	2.23
17 77%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	23%	Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)	@	2.23
18 86.1%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	13.9%	Cossack (Kuban)	@	2.25
19 71.1%	Provencal (Provence)	+	28.9%	Spanish (Aragon)	@	2.25
20 75.1%	Spanish (Baleares)	+	24.9%	Welsh (Wales)	@	2.27

Hmm how interesting but yes i am Spanish. However I score higher with German then Italian lol

----------


## Elizabeth60

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
29.09

2
NorthEastEuropean
27.18

3
Steppe
23.58

4
Caucasian
18.22

5
Indian
1.93



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
1.97

2
Scottish (Highlands)
2.36

3
Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)
2.52

4
Irish (Connacht)
2.53

5
English (England)
2.64

6
Irish (Munster)
2.68

7
Scottish (Fife)
2.74

8
Scottish (Grampian)
2.81

9
Irish (Ulster)
2.83

10
English (Cornwall)
2.86

11
French (WestFrance)
2.87

12
Irish (Leinster)
2.92

13
Irish (Cork_Kerry)
2.93

14
Scottish (Borders)
2.96

15
English (Kent)
3.21

16
Dutch (Netherlands)
3.64

17
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
4.41

18
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
4.46

19
Welsh (Wales)
4.95

20
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
5.16



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

86.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
13.2%
German (Germany)
@
1.79

2

57.3%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
+
42.7%
German (Germany)
@
1.86

3

71.5%
English (Kent)
+
28.5%
Pole (EastPoland)
@
1.86

4

82%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
18%
English (Kent)
@
1.88

5

91.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
8.2%
French (France)
@
1.9

6

97.2%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.8%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
1.91

7

57%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
+
43%
German (Germany)
@
1.91

8

59.4%
English (Cornwall)
+
40.6%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@
1.91

9

98.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.2%
Sardinian (Sardinia)
@
1.92

10

82.1%
English (Kent)
+
17.9%
Cossack (Zaporozhie)
@
1.93

11

50.5%
German (Germany)
+
49.5%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@
1.94

12

97.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.2%
Spanish (Baleares)
@
1.94

13

98.4%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.6%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
@
1.94

14

98%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
1.94

15

98.6%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.4%
Greek (Thessaloniki)
@
1.94

16

99.5%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
0.5%
Turk (Trabzon)
@
1.95

17

98.7%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.3%
Albanian (Albania)
@
1.95

18

97.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.1%
Serbian (Serbia)
@
1.95

19

86.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
13.1%
English (England)
@
1.95

20

65.2%
English (Kent)
+
34.8%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@
1.95


*
Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Dutch_Netherlands +50% English_Kent @ 1.863048


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Dutch_Netherlands +25% English_Kent +25% English_Kent @ 1.863048


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.771157
2 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Cornwall + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.784667
3 German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.788695
4 English_England + German_Germany + Norwegian_Norwegia + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.827064
5 German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Norwegian_Norwegia + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.827834
6 Dutch_Netherlands + English_England + English_Kent + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.828939
7 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Irish_Ulster + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.833052
8 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.837282
9 English_England + English_Kent + English_Kent + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.838454
10 English_England + German_Germany + Icelandic_Iceland + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.842378
11 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.845264
12 English_England + German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 1.846926
13 English_England + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.847516
14 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 1.853884
15 German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Scottish_Highlands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.854654
16 German_Germany + Irish_Munster + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.857291
17 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.858533
18 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Cornwall + German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 1.859172
19 Dutch_Netherlands + Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + English_Kent @ 1.863048
20 English_England + German_Germany + Irish_Connacht + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 1.868226

----------


## Angela

> Population
> 
> 
> Amerindian
> -
> 
> Ancestor
> -
> 
> ...


You left out your list of first approximation populations.

----------


## davef

> My results:
> 
> 1 Caucasian 38.59
> 2 NearEast 28.58
> 3 Neolithic 11.81
> 4 EastAfrican 6.84
> 5 NorthAfrican 5.08
> 6 Steppe 4.83
> 7 Indian 2.63
> ...


Why is the pca so vague when it comes to different Jewish groups or other groups?

----------


## Sile

the only program which makes sense of my scottish-irish small percent of admixture

MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1 Neolithic 33.96
2 Caucasian 26.22
3 Steppe 20.11
4 NorthEastEuropean 19.71


Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian_Bergamo @ 7.057563
2 German_Germany @ 7.578290
3 Provencal_Provence @ 7.603522
4 French_EastFrance @ 7.919214
5 French_NorthwestFrance @ 7.920958
6 Spanish_Baleares @ 8.571188
7 Spanish_Spain @ 8.742105
8 Italian_Friul @ 9.110444
9 Swiss_Switzerland @ 9.475452
10 Serbian_Serbia @ 9.554219
11 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 9.570278
12 French_France @ 9.840978
13 Romanian_Apuseni @ 10.012019
14 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 10.342114
15 German_SouthGermany @ 10.482681
16 Romanian_Gorj @ 10.633265
17 Corsican_Corsica @ 10.827024
18 Austrian_Austria @ 11.015734
19 Moldavian_Molodva @ 11.061240
20 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 11.163098

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% German_Germany +50% Italian_Bergamo @ 3.854144


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Italian_Bergamo +25% Italian_Bergamo +25% Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 3.823822


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 3.823822
2 German_Germany + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo @ 3.854144
3 French_France + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany @ 3.911983
4 Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 3.936932
5 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki @ 3.955353
6 French_SouthFrance + Lithuanian_Lithuania + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Turk_Trabzon @ 3.961394
7 English_Kent + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany @ 3.963444
8 Lithuanian_Lithuania + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Turk_Trabzon @ 3.968285
9 French_France + French_France + Greek_Thessaloniki + Italian_Bergamo @ 3.990178
10 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 3.993084
11 Basque_France + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 3.999149
12 Basque_France + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria @ 4.005780
13 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria @ 4.009304
14 German_Germany + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Tuscany @ 4.010127
15 French_SouthFrance + French_SouthFrance + Lithuanian_Lithuania + Turk_Trabzon @ 4.014538
16 Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 4.034843
17 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Athens + Serbian_Serbia @ 4.046117
18 Belarusian_Belarus + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Turk_Trabzon @ 4.056403
19 French_France + German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Italian_Bergamo @ 4.065544
20 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.068522

Done.

----------


## alexfritz

> You left out your list of first approximation populations.


sure did, pract nullified by distances at least as i understand it oracles;

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian_Friul @ 6.095687
2 Italian_Bergamo @ 6.114897
3 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 6.277299
4 Provencal_Provence @ 6.390657
5 Serbian_Serbia @ 6.569745
6 Swiss_Switzerland @ 6.938941
7 Romanian_Apuseni @ 7.160522
8 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 7.199160
9 Romanian_Gorj @ 7.415453
10 French_EastFrance @ 7.610544
11 French_NorthwestFrance @ 7.807431
12 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 8.230334
13 Corsican_Corsica @ 8.242180
14 Moldavian_Molodva @ 8.334851
15 German_Germany @ 8.337207
16 Bulgarian_Bulgaria @ 8.666207
17 Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 8.831907
18 Bosnian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 8.845347
19 Spanish_Spain @ 8.999481
20 Croat_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 9.070127 

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Provencal (Provence)
5.62

2
Italian (Bergamo)
5.76

3
Italian (Friul)
5.84

4
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
5.87

5
Serbian (Serbia)
6.17

6
Swiss (Switzerland)
6.52

7
Macedonian (Macedonia)
6.6

8
French (EastFrance)
6.72

9
Romanian (Apuseni)
6.72

10
Romanian (Gorj)
6.85

11
French (NorthwestFrance)
6.86

12
German (Germany)
7.42

13
Corsican (Corsica)
7.62

14
Italian (NorthIitaly)
7.71

15
Moldavian (Molodva)
7.82

16
Spanish (Spain)
7.84

17
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.91

18
Bosnian (Bosnia-Herzegovina)
8.33

19
Kosovar (Kosovo)
8.36

20
Serbian (Bosnia-Herzegovina)
8.36



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

62.1%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
37.9%
 Croat (Croatia)
 @ 
2.22

2

54.2%
 German (Germany)
 + 
45.8%
 Italian (Tuscany)
 @ 
2.25

3

71.4%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
28.6%
 Pole (EastPoland)
 @ 
2.3

4

77.6%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
22.4%
 Belarusian (Belarus)
 @ 
2.32

5

77.3%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
22.7%
 Pole (Poland)
 @ 
2.33

6

54.7%
 Kosovar (Kosovo)
 + 
45.3%
 French (France)
 @ 
2.35

7

68.6%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
31.4%
 Hungarian (Hungary)
 @ 
2.37

8

73.5%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
26.5%
 Ukrainian (Ukraine)
 @ 
2.38

9

70.3%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
29.7%
 Slovak (Slovakia)
 @ 
2.4

10

80.2%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
19.8%
 Russians-West (WestRussian)
 @ 
2.4

11

60.5%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
39.5%
 Serbian (Bosnia-Herzegovina)
 @ 
2.43

12

80.7%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
19.3%
 Lithuanian (Lithuania)
 @ 
2.44

13

67.3%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
32.7%
 German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
 @ 
2.46

14

60.4%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
39.6%
 Bosnian (Bosnia-Herzegovina)
 @ 
2.47

15

75.6%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
24.4%
 Ukrainians_north (NorthUkraine)
 @ 
2.48

16

78.7%
 Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
 + 
21.3%
 Basque (France)
 @ 
2.49

17

83.7%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
16.3%
 Basque (Spain)
 @ 
2.5

18

72.6%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
27.4%
 Pole (Wroclaw)
 @ 
2.52

19

79.9%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
20.1%
 Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
 @ 
2.52

20

61.2%
 Italian (Bergamo)
 + 
38.8%
 Croat (Bosnia-Herzegovina)
 @ 
2.52

----------


## Valerius

> Population
> 
> 
> Amerindian
> -
> 
> Ancestor
> -
> 
> ...




Kinda similar results with mine:

Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
-

Steppe
17.27

Indian
-

Arctic
0.41

Australian
0.11

Caucasian
29.53

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
21.23

NearEast
2.53

Neolithic
26.83

NorthAfrican
0.93

Oceanic
1.16

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
-

Subsaharian
-





1

73.8%
 Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
 + 
26.2%
 German (Germany)
 @ 
1.65

2

81.5%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
18.5%
 German (Germany)
 @ 
1.74

3

84.2%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
15.8%
 Dutch (Netherlands)
 @ 
1.74

4

88.9%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
11.1%
 Norwegian (Norwegia)
 @ 
1.75

5

89.3%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
10.7%
 Icelandic (Iceland)
 @ 
1.75

6

86.2%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
13.8%
 Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
 @ 
1.75

7

85%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
15%
 Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)
 @ 
1.76

8

88.7%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
11.3%
 Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
 @ 
1.78

9

82.7%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
17.3%
 German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
 @ 
1.79

10

85.9%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
14.1%
 Scottish (Borders)
 @ 
1.8

11

87.8%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
12.2%
 Swede (Sweden)
 @ 
1.81

12

85.8%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
14.2%
 English (England)
 @ 
1.82

13

86.1%
 Macedonian (Macedonia)
 + 
13.9%
 Irish (Munster)
 @ 
1.82




Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Albanian_Albania +50% German_Lipsian_(Saxony) @ 2.029932


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bulgarian_Bulgaria +25% Bulgarian_Bulgaria +25% German_Germany @ 1.564433


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++
1 German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Macedonian_Macedonia + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.479301
2 German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Macedonian_Macedonia + Pole_WestPoland @ 1.539613
3 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Hungarian_WestUkraine @ 1.541487
4 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.552107
5 German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Macedonian_Macedonia + Ukrainians_west_WestUkraine @ 1.552351

----------


## Angela

> sure did, pract nullified by distances at least as i understand it oracles;
> 
> Using 1 population approximation:
> 1 Italian_Friul @ 6.095687
> 2 Italian_Bergamo @ 6.114897
> 3 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 6.277299
> 4 Provencal_Provence @ 6.390657
> 5 Serbian_Serbia @ 6.569745
> 6 Swiss_Switzerland @ 6.938941
> ...


Sorry, I'm confused. You said your Italian half was Milano or Northern Italy, yes? On another thread I think I said your results were like those of a Friulan, which this validates, except that you're not. :)

Probably someone from Trieste or Istria might get results like this too.

----------


## Syd

My results. 


# Population Percent
1 Caucasian 38.46
2 Neolithic 26.72
3 Steppe 15.32
4 NorthEastEuropean 8.49
5 NearEast 6.38
6 NorthAfrican 4.03
7 Siberian 0.32
8 Ancestor 0.19
9 Arctic 0.1




Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Italian (SouthItaly) 3.52
2 Italian (Abruzzo) 4.15
3 Sicilian (Sicily) 4.3
4 Jew (Ashkenazi) 4.79
5 Greek (Athens) 5.03
6 Jew (Ashkenazim) 5.91
7 Maltese (Malta) 6.1
8 Greek (Greece) 6.23
9 Greek (Macedonia) 6.27
10 Greek (Peloponnes) 6.6
11 Greek (Greece) 7.05
12 Albanian (Albania) 7.11
13 Greek (Thessaloniki) 7.27
14 Jew (Bulgaria) 7.46
15 Jew (Ashkenazi) 8.05
16 Jew (Italian) 8.23
17 Jew (Turkey) 9.12
18 Italian (Tuscany) 9.16
19 Jew (Sephardim) 9.19
20 Kosovar (Kosovo)  9.43 

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 91.1% Italian (Abruzzo) + 8.9% Turk (Trabzon) @ 3.08
2 92.3% Italian (Abruzzo) + 7.7% Georgian (Tbilisi) @ 3.08
3 52.1% Spanish (Andalucia) + 47.9% Armenian (Armenia) @ 3.17
4 91.3% Italian (Abruzzo) + 8.7% Georgian (Megrelia) @ 3.21
5 91% Italian (Abruzzo) + 9% Abkhazian (Gudauta) @ 3.21
6 89.8% Italian (Abruzzo) + 10.2% Georgian_Abkhazia (Abkhazia) @ 3.22
7 91.3% Italian (Abruzzo) + 8.7% Georgians (Zugdidi) @ 3.3
8 90.9% Italian (Abruzzo) + 9.1% Georgian (Kakheti) @ 3.31
9 60.3% Italian (Abruzzo) + 39.7% Greek (Athens) @ 3.31
10 91.3% Italian (Abruzzo) + 8.7% Armenian (Armenia) @ 3.32
11 90.9% Italian (Abruzzo) + 9.1% Georgian (Georgia) @ 3.32
12 69% Italian (SouthItaly) + 31% Italian (Abruzzo) @ 3.34
13 96.3% Italian (SouthItaly) + 3.7% Chechen (Chechnya) @ 3.36
14 79.6% Italian (SouthItaly) + 20.4% Greek (Athens) @ 3.39
15 96.8% Italian (SouthItaly) + 3.2% Adygei (Adygea) @ 3.41
16 98% Italian (SouthItaly) + 2% Basque (France) @ 3.41
17 96.7% Italian (SouthItaly) + 3.3% Balkar (Kabardino-Balkaria) @ 3.41
18 97.2% Italian (SouthItaly) + 2.8% Scottish (Argyll_bute) @ 3.42
19 91% Italian (Abruzzo) + 9% Adjar (Adjaria) @ 3.42
20 86.6% Italian (SouthItaly) + 13.4% Greek (Macedonia) @ 3.42

----------


## matadworf

Hi @ Pratt anyway you could plot my results on PCA? Much thanks.
Ancestry MDLP K 16*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
35.37

2
Neolithic
29.04

3
Steppe
15.9

4
NorthEastEuropean
14.04

5
NearEast
4.8

6
NorthAfrican
0.84



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek (Greece)
3.62

2
Greek (Thessaloniki)
3.72

3
Kosovar (Kosovo)
3.81

4
Albanian (Albania)
3.83

5
Italian (Tuscany)
4.81

6
Greek (Peloponnes)
5.06

7
Italian (Abruzzo)
5.56

8
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
6.38

9
Italian (NorthIitaly)
6.68

10
Greek (Macedonia)
7.07

11
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.31

12
Macedonian (Macedonia)
7.43

13
Sicilian (Sicily)
7.82

14
Italian (SouthItaly)
7.98

15
Greek (Athens)
8

16
Corsican (Corsica)
8.47

17
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
8.5

18
Romanian (Romania)
8.54

19
Romanian (Gorj)
8.63

20
Italian (Friul)
9.25



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

58.3%
Greek (Macedonia)
+
41.7%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.5

2

65.4%
Greek (Greece)
+
34.6%
French (France)
@
2.71

3

68.7%
Greek (Athens)
+
31.3%
German (Germany)
@
2.72

4

74.4%
Greek (Athens)
+
25.6%
English (Kent)
@
2.75

5

80.3%
Greek (Greece)
+
19.7%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.83

6

94.5%
Greek (Greece)
+
5.5%
Basque (France)
@
2.85

7

92.1%
Greek (Greece)
+
7.9%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
3.03

8

74.8%
Greek (Athens)
+
25.2%
English (Cornwall)
@
3.06

9

61.9%
Albanian (Albania)
+
38.1%
Italian (Tuscany)
@
3.09

10

62.6%
Greek (Athens)
+
37.4%
Provencal (Provence)
@
3.12

11

94.5%
Albanian (Albania)
+
5.5%
Basque (France)
@
3.13

12

91.3%
Greek (Greece)
+
8.7%
French (France)
@
3.13

13

73.9%
Greek (Athens)
+
26.1%
Irish (Connacht)
@
3.13

14

77.3%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+
22.7%
Greek (Athens)
@
3.14

15

68.2%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+
31.8%
Italian (Abruzzo)
@
3.15

16

91.6%
Greek (Greece)
+
8.4%
Spanish (Andalucia)
@
3.17

17

77.2%
Italian (Bergamo)
+
22.8%
Armenian (Armenia)
@
3.18

18

89.7%
Italian (Tuscany)
+
10.3%
Chechen (Chechnya)
@
3.18

19

94.8%
Greek (Greece)
+
5.2%
Sardinian (Sardinia)
@
3.18

20

73.7%
Greek (Athens)
+
26.3%
Scottish (Highlands)
@
3.2


*

----------


## alexfritz

> Sorry, I'm confused. You said your Italian half was Milano or Northern Italy, yes? On another thread I think I said your results were like those of a Friulan, which this validates, except that you're not. :)
> 
> Probably someone from Trieste or Istria might get results like this too.


castellanza/parabiago with centers legnano/canegrate in lombardia/po-valley
as for the rest, presumably; my case the 3pop-approx along with these @good-distances
2 54.2% German (Germany) + 45.8% Italian (Tuscany) @ 2.25
13 67.3% Italian (Bergamo) + 32.7% German_Lipsian ((Saxony)) @ 2.46

----------


## Elizabeth60

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
29.09

2
NorthEastEuropean
27.18

3
Steppe
23.58

4
Caucasian
18.22

5
Indian
1.93



**#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
1.97

2
Scottish (Highlands)
2.36

3
Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)
2.52

4
Irish (Connacht)
2.53

5
English (England)
2.64

6
Irish (Munster)
2.68

7
Scottish (Fife)
2.74

8
Scottish (Grampian)
2.81

9
Irish (Ulster)
2.83

10
English (Cornwall)
2.86

11
French (WestFrance)
2.87

12
Irish (Leinster)
2.92

13
Irish (Cork_Kerry)
2.93

14
Scottish (Borders)
2.96

15
English (Kent)
3.21

16
Dutch (Netherlands)
3.64

17
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
4.41

18
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
4.46

19
Welsh (Wales)
4.95

20
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
5.16



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

86.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
13.2%
German (Germany)
@
1.79

2

57.3%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
+
42.7%
German (Germany)
@
1.86

3

71.5%
English (Kent)
+
28.5%
Pole (EastPoland)
@
1.86

4

82%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
18%
English (Kent)
@
1.88

5

91.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
8.2%
French (France)
@
1.9

6

97.2%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.8%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
1.91

7

57%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
+
43%
German (Germany)
@
1.91

8

59.4%
English (Cornwall)
+
40.6%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@
1.91

9

98.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.2%
Sardinian (Sardinia)
@
1.92

10

82.1%
English (Kent)
+
17.9%
Cossack (Zaporozhie)
@
1.93

11

50.5%
German (Germany)
+
49.5%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@
1.94

12

97.8%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.2%
Spanish (Baleares)
@
1.94

13

98.4%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.6%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
@
1.94

14

98%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
1.94

15

98.6%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.4%
Greek (Thessaloniki)
@
1.94

16

99.5%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
0.5%
Turk (Trabzon)
@
1.95

17

98.7%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
1.3%
Albanian (Albania)
@
1.95

18

97.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
2.1%
Serbian (Serbia)
@
1.95

19

86.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
+
13.1%
English (England)
@
1.95

20

65.2%
English (Kent)
+
34.8%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@
1.95


**
Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 2.070924
2 Scottish_Highlands @ 2.413141
3 Irish_Connacht @ 2.650253
4 Scottish_Dumfries_Galloway @ 2.699899
5 Irish_Munster @ 2.763847
6 English_England @ 2.810001
7 Scottish_Fife @ 2.831680
8 Scottish_Grampian @ 2.944053
9 French_WestFrance @ 3.040382
10 Irish_Ulster @ 3.068829
11 Irish_Cork_Kerry @ 3.116096
12 Irish_Leinster @ 3.159273
13 English_Cornwall @ 3.197281
14 Scottish_Borders @ 3.200844
15 English_Kent @ 3.565556
16 Dutch_Netherlands @ 3.938280
17 Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 4.994287
18 Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 5.014809
19 Welsh_Wales @ 5.432254
20 Swede_Sweden @ 5.650186

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Dutch_Netherlands +50% English_Kent @ 1.863048


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Dutch_Netherlands +25% English_Kent +25% English_Kent @ 1.863048


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.771157
2 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Cornwall + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.784667
3 German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.788695
4 English_England + German_Germany + Norwegian_Norwegia + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.827064
5 German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Norwegian_Norwegia + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.827834
6 Dutch_Netherlands + English_England + English_Kent + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.828939
7 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Irish_Ulster + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.833052
8 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.837282
9 English_England + English_Kent + English_Kent + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.838454
10 English_England + German_Germany + Icelandic_Iceland + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.842378
11 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.845264
12 English_England + German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 1.846926
13 English_England + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.847516
14 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 1.853884
15 German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Scottish_Highlands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.854654
16 German_Germany + Irish_Munster + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.857291
17 Dutch_Netherlands + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.858533
18 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Cornwall + German_Germany + Scottish_Argyll_bute @ 1.859172
19 Dutch_Netherlands + Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + English_Kent @ 1.863048
20 English_England + German_Germany + Irish_Connacht + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 1.868226*

----------


## matadworf

> Hi @ Pratt anyway you could plot my results on PCA? Much thanks.
> Ancestry MDLP K 16*#*
> *Population*
> *Percent*
> 
> 1
> Caucasian
> 35.37
> 
> ...


I’m sure these are legit but some of the samples seem odd as regional representations. For instance Greek Macedonia vs Greek Thessaloniki (seem pretty far apart) and Greek (Greece) guessing Thessaly? vs Greek Athens.

----------


## kingjohn

*my results: :)
so in 4 populations i can be modeled as 3/4 abruzzo italian and 1/4 armenian from lebanon 
Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
40.24

2
Neolithic
23.78

3
Steppe
13.94

4
NearEast
8.51

5
NorthEastEuropean
8.10

6
NorthAfrican
3.99




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Jew_Ashkenazi @ 3.413802
2 Italian_SouthItaly @ 4.769165

**Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenian_Lebanon + Italian_Abruzzo + Italian_Abruzzo + Italian_Abruzzo @ 2.393507
2 Armenian_Armenia + Cypriot_Cyprus + Italian_Abruzzo + Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon @ 2.422044
3 Armenian_Armenia + Jew_Belmonte + Italian_Abruzzo + Italian_Abruzzo @ 2.435998**
*

----------


## Pratt

> Hi @ Pratt anyway you could plot my results on PCA? Much thanks.


Hi! one PCA for many users

----------


## Angela

> Hi! one PCA for many users


It doesn't seem very accurate going by academic PCAs. They place Northern Italian samples closer to the Spanish samples even if they have less WHG, for one thing. 

Also, where are the France South academic samples? 

The creator got hold of the Spanish IBS samples themselves in order to split them into Andalucia and Catalunya?

Isn't there a problem with having such close relatives on it at the same time?

----------


## Pratt

> It doesn't seem very accurate going by academic PCAs. They place Northern Italian samples closer to the Spanish samples even if they have less WHG, for one thing. 
> 
> Also, where are the France South academic samples? 
> 
> The creator got hold of the Spanish IBS samples themselves in order to split them into Andalucia and Catalunya?


Its based on MDLP 16 modern spreadsheet. I did the PCA because I was asked and I removed many ethnicities because so PCA was more readable. And among these I also removed France South because in fact it seems just another Basque sample, as you can see in the PCA below. North Italian samples closer to the Spanish samples because Italian Bergamo has a high percentage of Neolithic in this calculator. Below the PCA Eurasia based on this calculator with all ethnicities. As you can see it is not very much easy to read in this way.







> Isn't there a problem with having such close relatives on it at the same time?



What do you mean?

----------


## italouruguayan

My results

1 Neolithic 24.51
2 Caucasian 20.80 
3 Amerindian 17.13
4 NorthEast European 14.21
5 Steppe 12.23
6 Near East 3.46
7 North Africa 3.14
8 Subsaharan 2.07
9 Oceanic 1.05

----------


## italouruguayan

Using 1 population approximation : 1- Swiss Switzerland @ 18.248777 2- Italian Friul @ 18.839554 

Using 2 populations approximation : 50% Corsican Corsica + 50% Tlingit NA @ 15.927819

Using 3 populations approximation : 50% Corsican Corsica + 25% Quechua NA + 25% Slovenian Slovenia @ 5.463468

Using 4 populations approximation : Bolivian Pando + Corsican Corsica + Macedonian Macedonia + Spanish Spain @ 5.060591

----------


## Syd

> Hi! one PCA for many users


Ciao pratt. 
Can you plot my brother's result? 
Grazie! 

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Caucasian
35.88

2
Neolithic
28.61

3
Steppe
15.04

4
NorthEastEuropean
7.85

5
NearEast
6.31

6
NorthAfrican
6.03

7
Amerindian
0.27



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Italian (SouthItaly)
4.61

2
Italian (Abruzzo)
4.72

3
Sicilian (Sicily)
4.73

4
Maltese (Malta)
5.96

5
Jew (Ashkenazi)
6.44

6
Jew (Ashkenazim)
7.08

7
Greek (Greece)
7.18

8
Greek (Athens)
7.68

9
Jew (Belmonte)
7.75

10
Greek (Peloponnes)
7.79

11
Albanian (Albania)
7.87

12
Italian (Tuscany)
8.01

13
Greek (Thessaloniki)
8.13

14
Jew (Bulgaria)
8.45

15
Jew (Ashkenazi)
8.77

16
Jew (Italian)
8.78

17
Greek (Macedonia)
8.88

18
Kosovar (Kosovo)
9.64

19
Jew (Algeria)
9.71

20
Jew (Turkey)
9.72



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

92.7%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
7.3%
Basque (France)
@
3.36

2

91.6%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
8.4%
French (SouthFrance)
@
3.48

3

88.4%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
11.6%
Spanish (Andalucia)
@
3.68

4

56.9%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
+
43.1%
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
@
3.72

5

88.4%
Jew (Ashkenazi)
+
11.6%
Basque (France)
@
3.8

6

58.7%
Italian (Tuscany)
+
41.3%
Jew (Morocco)
@
3.81

7

58.7%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
+
41.3%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
3.89

8

93.8%
Sicilian (Sicily)
+
6.2%
Basque (France)
@
3.94

9

93.1%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
6.9%
Sardinian (Sardinia)
@
3.98

10

86.6%
Jew (Ashkenazi)
+
13.4%
French (SouthFrance)
@
3.98

11

89.3%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
10.7%
Spanish (Spain)
@
4

12

85%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
15%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
4.02

13

90.4%
Sicilian (Sicily)
+
9.6%
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
@
4.03

14

93%
Sicilian (Sicily)
+
7%
French (SouthFrance)
@
4.04

15

81.8%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
18.2%
Corsican (Corsica)
@
4.04

16

88.4%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
11.6%
Portuguese (Portugal)
@
4.06

17

91.4%
Sicilian (Sicily)
+
8.6%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
4.1

18

83.6%
Jew (Ashkenazi)
+
16.4%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
4.1

19

91.8%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
8.2%
French (France)
@
4.11

20

51.8%
Italian (Tuscany)
+
48.2%
Jew (Bulgaria)
@
4.12


*

----------


## Syd

My brother's results: 

# Population Percent
1 Caucasian 35.88
2 Neolithic 28.61
3 Steppe 15.04
4 NorthEastEuropean 7.85
5 NearEast 6.31
6 NorthAfrican 6.03
7 Amerindian 0.27 
Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Italian (SouthItaly) 4.61
2 Italian (Abruzzo) 4.72
3 Sicilian (Sicily) 4.73
4 Maltese (Malta) 5.96
5 Jew (Ashkenazi) 6.44
6 Jew (Ashkenazim) 7.08
7 Greek (Greece) 7.18
8 Greek (Athens) 7.68
9 Jew (Belmonte) 7.75
10 Greek (Peloponnes) 7.79
11 Albanian (Albania) 7.87
12 Italian (Tuscany) 8.01
13 Greek (Thessaloniki) 8.13
14 Jew (Bulgaria) 8.45
15 Jew (Ashkenazi) 8.77
16 Jew (Italian) 8.78
17 Greek (Macedonia) 8.88
18 Kosovar (Kosovo) 9.64
19 Jew (Algeria) 9.71
20 Jew (Turkey) 9.72 

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 92.7% Italian (SouthItaly) + 7.3% Basque (France) @ 3.36
2 91.6% Italian (SouthItaly) + 8.4% French (SouthFrance) @ 3.48
3 88.4% Italian (SouthItaly) + 11.6% Spanish (Andalucia) @ 3.68
4 56.9% Cypriot (Cyprus) + 43.1% Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha) @ 3.72
5 88.4% Jew (Ashkenazi) + 11.6% Basque (France) @ 3.8
6 58.7% Italian (Tuscany) + 41.3% Jew (Morocco) @ 3.81
7 58.7% Cypriot (Cyprus) + 41.3% Spanish (Aragon) @ 3.89
8 93.8% Sicilian (Sicily) + 6.2% Basque (France) @ 3.94
9 93.1% Italian (SouthItaly) + 6.9% Sardinian (Sardinia) @ 3.98
10 86.6% Jew (Ashkenazi) + 13.4% French (SouthFrance) @ 3.98
11 89.3% Italian (SouthItaly) + 10.7% Spanish (Spain) @ 4
12 85% Italian (SouthItaly) + 15% Italian (Bergamo) @ 4.02
13 90.4% Sicilian (Sicily) + 9.6% Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha) @ 4.03
14 93% Sicilian (Sicily) + 7% French (SouthFrance) @ 4.04
15 81.8% Italian (SouthItaly) + 18.2% Corsican (Corsica) @ 4.04
16 88.4% Italian (SouthItaly) + 11.6% Portuguese (Portugal) @ 4.06
17 91.4% Sicilian (Sicily) + 8.6% Spanish (Aragon) @ 4.1
18 83.6% Jew (Ashkenazi) + 16.4% Spanish (Aragon) @ 4.1
19 91.8% Italian (SouthItaly) + 8.2% French (France) @ 4.11
20 51.8% Italian (Tuscany) + 48.2% Jew (Bulgaria) @ 4.12

----------


## Syd

My brother's results:
#	Population	Percent
1	Caucasian	35.88
2	Neolithic	28.61
3	Steppe	15.04
4	NorthEastEuropean	7.85
5	NearEast	6.31
6	NorthAfrican	6.03
7	Amerindian	0.27 

Single Population Sharing:


#	Population (source)	Distance
1	Italian (SouthItaly)	4.61
2	Italian (Abruzzo)	4.72
3	Sicilian (Sicily)	4.73
4	Maltese (Malta)	5.96
5	Jew (Ashkenazi)	6.44
6	Jew (Ashkenazim)	7.08
7	Greek (Greece)	7.18
8	Greek (Athens)	7.68
9	Jew (Belmonte)	7.75
10	Greek (Peloponnes)	7.79
11	Albanian (Albania)	7.87
12	Italian (Tuscany)	8.01
13	Greek (Thessaloniki)	8.13
14	Jew (Bulgaria)	8.45
15	Jew (Ashkenazi)	8.77
16	Jew (Italian)	8.78
17	Greek (Macedonia)	8.88
18	Kosovar (Kosovo)	9.64
19	Jew (Algeria)	9.71
20	Jew (Turkey)	9.72 

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


#Primary Population (source)	Secondary Population (source)	Distance
1 92.7%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	7.3%	Basque (France)	@	3.36
2 91.6%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	8.4%	French (SouthFrance)	@	3.48
3 88.4%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	11.6%	Spanish (Andalucia)	@	3.68
4 56.9%	Cypriot (Cyprus)	+	43.1%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	@	3.72
5 88.4%	Jew (Ashkenazi)	+	11.6%	Basque (France)	@	3.8
6 58.7%	Italian (Tuscany)	+	41.3%	Jew (Morocco)	@	3.81
7 58.7%	Cypriot (Cyprus)	+	41.3%	Spanish (Aragon)	@	3.89
8 93.8%	Sicilian (Sicily)	+	6.2%	Basque (France)	@	3.94
9 93.1%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	6.9%	Sardinian (Sardinia)	@	3.98
10 86.6%	Jew (Ashkenazi)	+	13.4%	French (SouthFrance)	@	3.98
11 89.3%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	10.7%	Spanish (Spain)	@	4
12 85%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	15%	Italian (Bergamo)	@	4.02
13 90.4%	Sicilian (Sicily)	+	9.6%	Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)	@	4.03
14 93%	Sicilian (Sicily)	+	7%	French (SouthFrance)	@	4.04
15 81.8%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	18.2%	Corsican (Corsica)	@	4.04
16 88.4%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	11.6%	Portuguese (Portugal)	@	4.06
17 91.4%	Sicilian (Sicily)	+	8.6%	Spanish (Aragon)	@	4.1
18 83.6%	Jew (Ashkenazi)	+	16.4%	Spanish (Aragon)	@	4.1
19 91.8%	Italian (SouthItaly)	+	8.2%	French (France)	@	4.11
20 51.8%	Italian (Tuscany)	+	48.2%	Jew (Bulgaria)	@	4.12

----------


## Angela

If you don't mind my asking, Syd, from what part of Italy do you come?

----------


## Syd

> If you don't mind my asking, Syd, from what part of Italy do you come?


Sorry Angela for my late reply.
I live in one of those hilly villages that surround the Pianura Pontina.

----------


## tortieflower

This is the only calculator that gets it right so I ignore all others now. All of my ancestors immigrated to America from England hundreds of years ago. A few came from Ireland and Germany. This is the only calculator that accurately reflects the influence of Anglo Saxons and Normans on England. I'm aware they didn't leave much of a genetic footprint on the British Isles, but my paper trail reflects this origin for my personal lineage.

# Population Percent
1 Neolithic 33.00
2 Steppe 24.48
3 NorthEastEuropean 24.47
4 Caucasian 17.30

Using 1 population approximation:
1 French France
2 English Kent
3 French WestFrance
4 Irish Connacht
5 English Cornwall
6 Scottish Grampian
7 Irish Ulster
8 Scottish Highlands
9 Irish Cork Kerry
10 Irish Leinster
11 Shetlandic Shetland Islands
12 English England
13 Scottish Dumfries Galloway
14 Scottish Fife
15 Scottish Borders
16 German Germany
17 Irish Munster
18 Orcadian_Orkney_Islands
19 Scottish Argyll bute
20 French Northwest France

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% English Kent, 50% French France

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% English Kent, 25% French France, 25% French France

Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Dutch Netherlands, French SouthFrance, German Germany, Scottish Argyll bute
2 English Kent, English Kent, French France, French France
3 French SouthFrance, German Germany, Pole EastPoland, Scottish Argyll bute
4 French SouthFrance, German Lipsian (Saxony), German Germany, Scottish Argyll bute
5 French France, French France, French France, Scottish Argyll bute
6 French France, French France, French France, Orcadian Orkney Islands
7 Dutch Netherlands, French SouthFrance, German Germany, Orcadian Orkney Islands
8 Dutch Netherlands, Dutch Netherlands, French SouthFrance, Irish Connacht
9 Dutch Netherlands, Dutch Netherlands, English Kent, French SouthFrance
10 Basque France, Dutch Netherlands, Scottish Argyll bute, Serbian Bosnia Herzegovina
11 French SouthFrance, Orcadian Orkney Islands, Scottish Argyll bute, Serbian Serbia
12 Basque France, Pole EastPoland,Scottishbute, Serbian Serbia
13 Basque France, Bulgarian Bulgaria, Norwegian Norwegia, Scottish Argyll bute
14 French SouthFrance, Scottish Argyll bute, Scottish Argyll bute, Serbian Serbia
15 Croat Croatia, English Kent, French SouthFrance, Scottish Argyll bute
16 Basque Spain, Dutch Netherlands, Scottish Argyll bute, Serbian Bosnia Herzegovina
17 Basque Spain, Bulgarian Bulgaria, Norwegian Norwegia, Scottish Argyll bute
18 Basque France, Croat Croatia, Dutch Netherlands, Dutch Netherlands
19 English Kent, French SouthFrance, Scottish Argyll bute, Serbian Bosnia Herzegovina
20 English Kent, French France, French France, French France

# Population Percent
1 Neolithic 33
2 Steppe 24.48
3 NorthEastEuropean 24.47
4 Caucasian 17.3
5 Amerindian 0.52
6 Indian 0.21

# Population (source) Distance
1 French (France) 3.08
2 English (Kent) 3.31
3 French (WestFrance) 4.44
4 English (Cornwall) 4.61
5 Irish (Connacht) 4.63
6 Irish (Ulster) 5.08
7 Scottish (Grampian) 5.09
8 Scottish (Highlands) 5.18
9 Irish (Cork_Kerry) 5.2
10 Irish (Leinster) 5.28
11English (England) 5.54
12 Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands) 5.63
13 Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway) 5.64
14 German (Germany) 5.69
15 Scottish (Fife) 5.8
16 Scottish (Borders) 5.85
17 Irish (Munster) 6.04
18 French (NorthwestFrance) 6.78
19 Orcadian (Orkney_Islands) 6.79
20 Scottish (Argyll_bute) 6.89

1 53.9% French (France) 46.1% English (Kent)
2 76.9% French (France) 23.1% Scottish (Argyll bute)
3 76.7% French (France) 23.3% Orcadian (Orkney Islands)
4 77% Dutch (Netherlands) 23% Basque (France)
5 70% Dutch (Netherlands) 30% French (SouthFrance)
6 93.5% English (Kent) 6.5% Sardinian (Sardinia)
7 82.9% Scottish (Argyll bute) 17.1%Sardinian (Sardinia)
8 83.8% English (Kent) 16.2% Spanish (Baleares)
9 71.1%Dutch (Netherlands) 28.9% Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
10 69.1% French (France) 30.9% English (Cornwall)
11 83.3% French (France) 16.7% Icelandic (Iceland)
12 82.7% French (France) 17.3% Norwegian (Norwegia)
13 85.6% English (Kent) 14.4% Spanish (Aragon)
14 87.9% English (Kent) 12.1% Italian (Bergamo)
15 70.5% French (France) 29.5% Irish (Connacht)
16 86.6% English (Kent) 13.4% Spanish (Andalucia)
17 74.2% German_Lipsian ((Saxony)) 25.8% Basque (France)
18 78.2%French (France) 21.8% Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
19 83.3% Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway) 16.7% Basque (France)
20 83% Irish (Connacht) 17% Spanish (Pais_Vasco)

----------


## maratmilano

Couldn't have been more accurate, for me*



Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
53.07

2
Steppe
11.91

3
Neolithic
11.81

4
Indian
10.53

5
NearEast
6.65

6
NorthEastEuropean
3.09

7
Arctic
1.26




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Armenian_Chambarak @ 4.168229
2 Armenian_Armenia @ 4.292122
3 Armenian_Dprabak @ 4.576379
4 Armenian_Martuni @ 4.649255
5 Adjar_Adjaria @ 4.923328
6 Armenian_Erzrum @ 4.950589
7 Armenian_Yegvard @ 5.141067
8 Armenian_Yerevan @ 5.396314
9 Georgian_Abkhazia_Abkhazia @ 5.866515
10 Armenian_Gavar @ 6.431869
11 Armenian_Vanatur_Hrazdan @ 6.587815
12 Georgian_Georgia @ 6.660516
13 Assyrian_Turkey @ 6.692448
14 Assyrian_Armenia @ 6.890866
15 Georgian_Laz @ 7.048712
16 Georgian_Kakheti @ 7.060197
17 Armenian_Lebanon @ 7.213876
18 Assyrian_Iraq @ 7.252993
19 Turk_Kayseri @ 7.303526
20 Azerbaijani_Azerbaijan @ 7.317370

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenian_Vanatur_Hrazdan +50% Azerbaijani_Dagestan_Azerbaijan_Dagestan @ 2.862724


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Armenian_Armenia +25% Georgian_Georgia +25% Zoroastrian_Iran @ 1.920310


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Lebanon + Armenian_Armenia + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 1.890388
2 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Armenia + Georgian_Georgia + Zoroastrian_Iran @ 1.920310
3 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Lebanon + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 1.946517
4 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Armenia + Georgian_Svanetia + Zoroastrian_Iran @ 2.006902
5 Armenian_Armenia + Assyrian_Iran + Turk_Trabzon + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.020359
6 Armenian_Vanatur_Hrazdan + Armenian_Armenia + Georgian_Laz + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.034238
7 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Lebanon + Georgian_Laz + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.038639
8 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Vanatur_Hrazdan + Armenian_Armenia + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.041101
9 Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Armenia + Armenian_Armenia + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.043410
10 Armenian_Lebanon + Armenian_Armenia + Georgian_Laz + Yaghnobi_ZarafshanÂ @ 2.070512*

----------


## Micha

The maker of mdlp k16 modern writes that the steppe component is sourced from bronze age european pastoralists. They also say it approximates ANE. Where in europe are these ancient samples from? That could make this component more or less interesting given that it peaks in the british isles iceland and norway (possibly also denmark).

----------


## Micha

(And also in chechens and basques)

----------


## Regio X

It was updated since my last post, 'cause my results changed, but just a bit. People who posted here can confirm. Oracle worsened a bit, but it's still decent. Imo a good Oracle is a sign of the quality of the calculator itself ("if" it works for several ethnicities, of course). 

According to the description, the version is from Feb 21 2019

"MDLP K16 Modern Admixture Proportions
The K16 model of Admixture K16 focuses primarily on 16 worldwide basic, distich components of modern human ancestry, which have been discovered and detailed in Haak et al. (2014), Lazaridis et al. (2016). These components were empirically 'learned' in ADMIXTURE software from allele frequencies of learning merged dataset (116463 SNPs) of human populations, which, in their turn, had been converted into 'synthetic groups of individuals', with each of them representing one (of 16) ancestral populations. Then, the rest of dataset ('reference') was projected unto those ancestral populations with SNPWEIGHTS software: the results of component projection were averaged per each modern group of human population, and taken as 'population reference values' of component membership in 2xOracle and OracleX4.
These 16 component are briefly described below as follows:
Amerindian - a component, which is modal (i.e has a peak) in various native American groups of North and South America, as well as in ancient DNA of Native Americans (Clovis, Kennewick man, etc).
Ancestor - an archaic component, detected in modern African Pygmy populations (such as Mbuties and Biaka) and Khoisan hunter-gatherers.
Steppe - a component which was sourced from ancient genome of European Bronze Age pastoralists: it roughly approximates levels of ancient North Eurasian hunter-gatherers' heritage, which was subsequently shown to have an influence in later eastern hunter-gatherers and to have spread into Europe via an incursion of Steppe herders beginning âˆ¼4,500 years ago.
Indian - a component of ancestry harboured by populations of Indian subcontinent
Arctic - a component displayed in genomes of Eskimo Inuits from Greenland and shared with Siberian Chukchis/Koryaks.
Australian - a component of aboriginal ancestry assigned to Australian aborigens.
Caucasian - a major component of ancestry of modern inhabitants of Caucasus, Iran and northern Indian : it was derived from genomes of mesolithic Caucasian Hunter-gatherers: a major ancestral component linked to CHG was carried west and east by migrating herders from the Eurasian Steppe.
EastAfrican - a very dilluted component being inherited specififically from ancient inhabitants of Ethiopia and African Horn
NorthEastEuropean - a fancy moniker for a dominant type of ancestry in North-Eastern Europe based on older type of ancestry (WHG, west European Hunter-Gatherer), today this type of ancestry peaks in the Baltic region and Scandinavia
NearEast - a component harboured and later carried by ancient populations of Near East, in our time it reaches the maximum among Bedoins and Saudi Arabians; the component seems to carry an excess of Eurasian Basal component relative to Neolithic component.
Neolithic - a component, modeled on genomes of first neolithic farmers of Anatolia (West Asia), these farmers from West Asia migrated to Europe during the Neolithic and carried this component with them.
NorthAfrican - a local component of ancestry found in North Africans: this local North African genetic component is very different from the one found in the populations in the south of the Sahara (Subsaharian component, see below).
Oceanic - a component of aboriginal ancestry assigned to aborigens of Melanesia and Papua-New-Guinea.
Siberian - a component, which is rougly ascribed to Central Siberian (found at highest frequency in Nganasan)
SouthEastAsian - a dominant component of South East Asians: being highest among the Dai, Cambodians, Lahu and Malay, this is the most common East Asian component among South Asians.
Subsaharian - a main component of ancestry seen in Yoruba, Mandenka and Luhya populations.
Software Version: Feb 21 2019 04 : 44 : 06"

----------


## Regio X

> Me (FTDNA) / Me (23andMe) / Father / Mother
> Population
> 
> 
> Amerindian
> -
> 
> Ancestor
> -
> ...


Using Genesis... First ten...

Mine - FTDNA

Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
31.34

2
Caucasian
28.19

3
Steppe
20.50

4
NorthEastEuropean
15.62

5
NearEast
2.32

6
NorthAfrican
1.86



--------------------------------

1 Italian_Bergamo @ 6.655892
2 Provencal_Provence @ 7.695428
3 Italian_Friul @ 7.725233
4 Italian_Tuscany @ 7.777990
5 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 7.874224
6 Corsican_Corsica @ 8.180202
7 Swiss_Switzerland @ 8.349371
8 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 8.422094
9 Romanian_Gorj @ 8.556052
10 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 8.769592

--------------------------------

Mine - 23andMe v4

Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
30.56

2
Neolithic
30.50

3
Steppe
18.97

4
NorthEastEuropean
16.18

5
NearEast
2.35

6
NorthAfrican
1.35




--------------------------------

1 Italian_Tuscany @ 6.178452
2 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 6.326742
3 Kosovar_Kosovo @ 6.670097
4 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 6.748263
5 Italian_Bergamo @ 6.892229
6 Italian_Friul @ 7.009448
7 Romanian_Gorj @ 7.192141
8 Bulgarian_Bulgaria @ 7.277474
9 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 7.366858
10 Romanian_Apuseni @ 7.911778

----------


## Regio X

Father's - 23andMe v4

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
31.44

2
Neolithic
30.65

3
Steppe
17.62

4
NorthEastEuropean
17.34

5
NearEast
2.31



--------------------------------

1 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 5.445788
2 Kosovar_Kosovo @ 5.623734
3 Italian_Tuscany @ 6.250710
4 Bulgarian_Bulgaria @ 6.421478
5 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 6.651676
6 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 6.866897
7 Italian_Friul @ 6.909721
8 Romanian_Gorj @ 6.939171
9 Italian_Bergamo @ 7.046101
10 Serbian_Serbia @ 7.471221

--------------------------------

Mother's - 23andMe v4

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
31.16

2
Caucasian
26.65

3
Steppe
20.79

4
NorthEastEuropean
17.10

5
NearEast
2.48

6
NorthAfrican
1.39



--------------------------------

1 Provencal_Provence @ 6.209161
2 Italian_Bergamo @ 7.118744
3 Italian_Friul @ 7.425405
4 Swiss_Switzerland @ 7.626381
5 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 8.195440
6 Romanian_Apuseni @ 8.376218
7 Romanian_Gorj @ 8.390944
8 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 8.479518
9 French_NorthwestFrance @ 8.669709
10 French_EastFrance @ 8.672745

--------------------------------

K11 changed slightly too. Just decimals.

----------


## Angela

Clearly they need a Veneto sample. :)

As I said, half way between the Bergamo and Italian Tuscan sample, leaning a bit toward Tuscans. :)

Mine:
*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Italian (Tuscany)
3.47

2
Italian (Bergamo)
4.77

3
Corsican (Corsica)
5.46

4
Italian (NorthIitaly)
5.86

5
Kosovar (Kosovo)
6.84

6
Greek (Thessaloniki)
8.18

7
Albanian (Albania)
8.2

8
Italian (Friul)
8.33

9
Greek (Greece)
8.57

10
Macedonian (Macedonia)
9.09

11
Romanian (Gorj)
9.36

12
Swiss (Switzerland)
9.44

13
Provencal (Provence)
9.49

14
Italian (Abruzzo)
9.59

15
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
9.78

16
Greek (Peloponnes)
9.99

17
Spanish (Baleares)
10.03

18
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
10.07

19
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
10.08

20
Jew (Belmonte)



On the Dodecad ones I'm closer to Bergamo and I get a lot more Spanish hits.

----------


## Regio X

Angela, I'll have to agree. It could be better. :)

----------


## Pan

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
37.37

2
Neolithic
25.85

3
Steppe
16.94

4
NorthEastEuropean
14.91

5
NearEast
3.54

6
NorthAfrican
0.75

7
Australian
0.48

8
Siberian
0.15

9
Amerindian
0.01



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek (Thessaloniki)
4.16

2
Greek (Greece)
4.3

3
Albanian (Albania)
4.38

4
Greek (Macedonia)
5.24

5
Kosovar (Kosovo)
5.32

6
Greek (Peloponnes)
5.39

7
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
5.85

8
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
6.62

9
Italian (Abruzzo)
6.72

10
Macedonian (Macedonia)
7.27

11
Greek (Athens)
7.37

12
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.47

13
Italian (Tuscany)
8.06

14
Romanian (Romania)
8.29

15
Italian (SouthItaly)
8.64

16
Romanian (Gorj)
8.79

17
Sicilian (Sicily)
8.94

18
Italian (NorthIitaly)
9.09

19
Greek (Greece)
9.18

20
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
9.56



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

73.1%
Greek (Greece)
+
26.9%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@
2.44

2

73.6%
Greek (Greece)
+
26.4%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@
2.52

3

70.9%
Greek (Greece)
+
29.1%
Irish (Connacht)
@
2.57

4

72%
Greek (Greece)
+
28%
English (Cornwall)
@
2.59

5

60.3%
French (France)
+
39.7%
Turk (Trabzon)
@
2.65

6

78.7%
Greek (Athens)
+
21.3%
Norwegian (Norwegia)
@
2.68

7

71.1%
Greek (Greece)
+
28.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
@
2.69

8

79.2%
Greek (Athens)
+
20.8%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@
2.72

9

74.3%
Greek (Greece)
+
25.7%
Norwegian (Norwegia)
@
2.73

10

69.3%
Greek (Greece)
+
30.7%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@
2.74

11

70.1%
Greek (Greece)
+
29.9%
English (England)
@
2.77

12

86.1%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+
13.9%
Chechen (Chechnya)
@
2.77

13

74.9%
Greek (Greece)
+
25.1%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@
2.78

14

73.1%
Greek (Athens)
+
26.9%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@
2.78

15

74.7%
Greek (Athens)
+
25.3%
Pole (EastPoland)
@
2.79

16

70.2%
Greek (Greece)
+
29.8%
French (WestFrance)
@
2.84

17

50.4%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
+
49.6%
Greek (Athens)
@
2.85

18

74.1%
Greek (Athens)
+
25.9%
Hungarian (WestUkraine)
@
2.85

19

85.9%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+
14.1%
Adygei (Adygea)
@
2.86

20

53.2%
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
+
46.8%
Greek (Athens)
@
2.87


*

----------


## Duarte

> Clearly they need a Veneto sample. :)
> 
> As I said, half way between the Bergamo and Italian Tuscan sample, leaning a bit toward Tuscans. :)
> 
> Mine:
> *#*
> *Population (source)*
> *Distance*
> 
> ...


In my case, I do not what these results means.
I just supose that I am very mixed :)

*MDLP K16 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Portuguese_Portugal @ 5.978168
2 Spanish_Extremadura @ 5.992268
3 Spanish_Spain @ 6.327335
4 Spanish_Galicia @ 6.545066
5 Spanish_Murcia @ 6.937581
6 Spanish_Baleares @ 7.218249
7 Spanish_Andalucia @ 7.809060
8 Spanish_Cataluna @ 7.989942
9 Provencal_Provence @ 8.465449
10 Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon @ 8.579922
11 Spanish_Valencia @ 8.809546
12 Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 10.260877
13 Swiss_Switzerland @ 10.762058
14 French_NorthwestFrance @ 10.872211
15 French_EastFrance @ 10.886386
16 Spanish_Canarias @ 10.958314
17 French_France @ 10.973870
18 Spanish_Aragon @ 11.407277
19 Spanish_Cantabria @ 11.770754
20 German_Germany @ 11.972765

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Portuguese_Portugal +50% Spanish_Murcia @ 4.882466

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Italian_Friul +25% Spanish_Canarias +25% Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.722140

Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + German_NorthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.476932
2 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + German_SouthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.532102
3 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Czech_Czechia + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.606090
4 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_France + German_NorthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.641181
5 Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.645905
6 French_SouthFrance + Spanish_Canarias + Swiss_Switzerland + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.658790
7 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.664810
8 French_SouthFrance + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.675999
9 Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.677666
10 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_France + German_SouthGermany + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.693038
11 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal @ 4.697506
12 Italian_Friul + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.722140
13 Jew_Ashkenazi + Austrian_Austria + Basque_Spain + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.735291
14 Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Murcia + Spanish_Murcia + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.737254
15 Italian_Friul + Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 4.741563
16 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Slovenian_Slovenia + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.753297
17 Portuguese_Portugal + Portuguese_Portugal + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.754658
18 Italian_NorthIitaly + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco + Swiss_Switzerland @ 4.754892
19 French_SouthFrance + Italian_Friul + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.761105
20 Jew_Ashkenazi + Basque_Spain + Dane_Denmark + Spanish_Canarias @ 4.764399

----------


## Angela

> In my case, I do not what these results means.
> I just supose that I am very mixed :)
> 
> *MDLP K16 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*
> 
> Least-squares method.
> 
> Using 1 population approximation:
> 1 Portuguese_Portugal @ 5.978168
> ...


They're not going to really "get" you if they don't have New World Hispanic samples. Similar things happen to everyone if the appropriate sample is missing. On Kurd's calculator for modern populations, he didn't have a Bergamo or a Tuscan sample, just Southern Italians and Sicilians, so I came out Albanian and Bulgarian, both wrong, of course. :)

----------


## Joey37

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
28.15

2
NorthEastEuropean
25.40

3
Steppe
21.10

4
Caucasian
20.18

5
Amerindian
2.25

6
NorthAfrican
1.86

7
Siberian
1.07




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Welsh_Wales @ 3.295229
2 Scottish_Dumfries_Galloway @ 3.414294
3 Scottish_Fife @ 3.945561
4 Dutch_Netherlands @ 3.965367
5 German_Lipsian_(Saxony) @ 4.050984
6 French_WestFrance @ 4.170170
7 Scottish_Borders @ 4.396549
8 Scottish_Grampian @ 4.418582
9 German_Germany @ 4.497581
10 Irish_Munster @ 4.666203
11 Scottish_Highlands @ 4.726833
12 French_NorthwestFrance @ 4.791421
13 German_Germany @ 4.823503
14 Irish_Connacht @ 4.864048
15 French_EastFrance @ 4.918284
16 English_England @ 4.990521
17 Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 5.022940
18 Hungarian_WestUkraine @ 5.037846
19 Irish_Leinster @ 5.268827
20 German_SouthGermany @ 5.373654

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Croat_Croatia +50% English_Kent @ 2.569358


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% English_Kent +25% German_Lipsian_(Saxony) +25% Romanian_Apuseni @ 2.240857


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++
1 Italian_Tuscany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.015382
2 English_Kent + German_Germany + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.054749
3 Italian_Tuscany + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.067078
4 French_France + Irish_Connacht + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.087570
5 French_France + Romanian_Apuseni + Scottish_Dumfries_Galloway + Swede_Sweden @ 2.090734
6 German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.098750
7 German_Germany + Irish_Connacht + Norwegian_Norwegia + Romanian_Apuseni @ 2.108438
8 English_Kent + Italian_Tuscany + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.121937
9 German_Lipsian_(Saxony) + Italian_Bergamo + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Swede_Sweden @ 2.123138
10 Irish_Connacht + Italian_Tuscany + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.123908
11 Italian_Bergamo + Scottish_Dumfries_Galloway + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.125066
12 German_Germany + Irish_Connacht + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.127566
13 Italian_Bergamo + Pole_EastPoland + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Swede_Sweden @ 2.129606
14 German_Germany + Romanian_Apuseni + Scottish_Argyll_bute + Swede_Sweden @ 2.137368
15 English_Cornwall + German_Germany + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.144562
16 English_Kent + German_Germany + Moldavian_Molodva + Swede_Sweden @ 2.145946
17 French_France + Irish_Munster + Romanian_Apuseni + Swede_Sweden @ 2.147415
18 German_Germany + Icelandic_Iceland + Irish_Connacht + Romanian_Apuseni @ 2.158653
19 Irish_Connacht + Italian_Bergamo + Swede_Sweden + Swede_Sweden @ 2.164485
20 Italian_Bergamo + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands + Pole_EastPoland + Swede_Sweden @ 2.165134

I love how Swede keeps popping up in the Oracle 4...the Celt-heavy first group makes more sense from a phenotypic standpoint.

----------


## Carlos

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
34.96

2
Caucasian
20.01

3
Steppe
19.19

4
NorthEastEuropean
17.57

5
NorthAfrican
5.15

6
NearEast
1.42

7
EastAfrican
1.06

8
Ancestor
0.64



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Spanish (Spain)
3.51

2
Spanish (Baleares)
3.65

3
Spanish (Extremadura)
4.01

4
Spanish (Galicia)
4.66

5
Spanish (Cataluna)
5.06

6
Spanish (Murcia)
5.33

7
Spanish (Andalucia)
5.55

8
Portuguese (Portugal)
5.74

9
Provencal (Provence)
5.77

10
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
6.29

11
Spanish (Valencia)
6.63

12
French (France)
7.52

13
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
7.64

14
French (EastFrance)
7.72

15
French (NorthwestFrance)
7.79

16
German (Germany)
8.15

17
Italian (Bergamo)
8.23

18
Spanish (Aragon)
8.95

19
Spanish (Cantabria)
9.46

20
Swiss (Switzerland)
9.54


*

*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

69.1%
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
+
30.9%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
1.98

2

91.4%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
8.6%
Chechen (Chechnya)
@
2.23

3

67.7%
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
+
32.3%
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
@
2.24

4

68.3%
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
+
31.7%
Serbian (Serbia)
@
2.31

5

92.8%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
7.2%
Georgian (Tbilisi)
@
2.36

6

68.1%
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
+
31.9%
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
@
2.37

7

91.4%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
8.6%
Balkar (Kabardino-Balkaria)
@
2.4

8

71.2%
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
+
28.8%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
@
2.4

9

57.2%
Spanish (Cantabria)
+
42.8%
Romanian (Gorj)
@
2.41

10

92.1%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
7.9%
Georgian (Megrelia)
@
2.43

11

67.8%
Spanish (Castilla_y_Leon)
+
32.2%
Romanian (Apuseni)
@
2.47

12

51.2%
Spanish (Andalucia)
+
48.8%
Provencal (Provence)
@
2.48

13

91.3%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
8.7%
Kumyk (Dagestan)
@
2.49

14

71.1%
Spanish (Andalucia)
+
28.9%
Romanian (Apuseni)
@
2.53

15

72.1%
Spanish (Andalucia)
+
27.9%
Moldavian (Molodva)
@
2.54

16

90.9%
Spanish (Cataluna)
+
9.1%
Chechen (Chechnya)
@
2.55

17

90.9%
Spanish (Cataluna)
+
9.1%
Adygei (Adygea)
@
2.56

18

92.1%
Spanish (Galicia)
+
7.9%
Georgians (Zugdidi)
@
2.59

19

63.7%
Spanish (Cantabria)
+
36.3%
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
@
2.59

20

59.3%
Spanish (Cantabria)
+
40.7%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
2.6


*

----------


## Carlos

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Provencal_Provence +50% Spanish_Andalucia @ 2.666823

Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Macedonian_Macedonia +25% Spanish_Canarias +25% Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 2.491023

Using 4 populations approximation:

1 Albanian_Albania + French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.505133
2 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.514727
3 German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.533029
4 Albanian_Albania + German_Germany + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.534210
5 German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.542580
6 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.548952
7 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 1.586167
8 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.632835
9 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.661763
10 English_Kent + Greek_Athens + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.679632
11 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Kosovar_Kosovo + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.696751
12 Basque_Spain + Croat_Croatia + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.704298
13 Basque_Spain + Macedonian_Macedonia + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.708594
14 Albanian_Albania + Basque_Spain + Croat_Croatia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.720629
15 English_Kent + Italian_Tuscany + Spanish_Aragon + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.722564
16 English_Kent + Italian_Tuscany + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 1.729813
17 Albanian_Albania + Basque_Spain + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.750786
18 Albanian_Albania + Basque_France + Croat_Croatia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.761432
19 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.776011
20 Basque_Spain + Greek_Thessaloniki + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.794062

Done.

Elapsed time 16.3118 seconds.

----------


## italouruguayan

My approximation of 4 populations does not even mention Italian samples ....

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Swiss_Switzerland @ 18.248777
2 Italian_Friul @ 18.839554
3 Portuguese_Portugal @ 19.039169
4 Italian_NorthIitaly @ 19.354324
5 Provencal_Provence @ 19.447363
6 Corsican_Corsica @ 19.757944
7 Romanian_Apuseni @ 19.994978
8 Austrian_Austria @ 20.013067
9 Romanian_Gorj @ 20.087025
10 Moldavian_Molodva @ 20.118835
11 Romanian_Romania @ 20.195803
12 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 20.289392
13 German_SouthGermany @ 20.701487
14 Gagauz_Gagauzia @ 20.722092
15 Jew_Belmonte @ 20.731701
16 Serbian_Serbia @ 20.991171
17 French_NorthwestFrance @ 21.011496
18 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 21.103470
19 French_EastFrance @ 21.233585
20 Spanish_Spain @ 21.275873

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Corsican_Corsica +50% Tlingit_NA @ 15.927819


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corsican_Corsica +25% Quechua_NA +25% Slovenian_Slovenia @ 5.463468


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Bolivian_Pando + Corsican_Corsica + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Spain @ 5.060591
2 Bolivian_Pando + German_Germany + Sicilian_Sicily + Spanish_Spain @ 5.061371
3 Bolivian_Pando + Kosovar_Kosovo + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Galicia @ 5.062280
4 Jew_Ashkenazi + Bolivian_Pando + German_Germany + Spanish_Spain @ 5.066398
5 Bolivian_Pando + Italian_NorthIitaly + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Spain @ 5.066741
6 Bolivian_Pando + Corsican_Corsica + German_Germany + Italian_NorthIitaly @ 5.072773
7 Bolivian_Pando + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Corsican_Corsica + Spanish_Spain @ 5.075970
8 Bolivian_Pando + German_SouthGermany + Sicilian_Sicily + Spanish_Spain @ 5.078611
9 Bolivian_Pando + Corsican_Corsica + Macedonian_Macedonia + Portuguese_Portugal @ 5.080131
10 Jew_Ashkenazim + Bolivian_Pando + German_Germany + Spanish_Spain @ 5.082533
11 Jew_Belmonte + Bolivian_Pando + Serbian_Serbia + Spanish_Spain @ 5.090091
12 Bolivian_Pando + Corsican_Corsica + Macedonian_Macedonia + Provencal_Provence @ 5.090974
13 Bolivian_Pando + Greek_Macedonia + Spanish_Spain + Spanish_Spain @ 5.094909
14 Bolivian_Pando + French_EastFrance + Sicilian_Sicily + Spanish_Spain @ 5.098780
15 Bolivian_Pando + Italian_Abruzzo + Serbian_Serbia + Spanish_Galicia @ 5.100206
16 Bolivian_Pando + Greek_Greece + Italian_Friul + Spanish_Galicia @ 5.100605
17 Bolivian_Pando + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Sicilian_Sicily + Spanish_Galicia @ 5.100700
18 Jew_Belmonte + Bolivian_Pando + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Spain @ 5.101003
19 Bolivian_Pando + Greek_Greece + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Galicia @ 5.101459
20 Bolivian_Pando + German_Germany + Portuguese_Portugal + Sicilian_Sicily @ 5.104229

----------


## bigsnake49

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
35.7

2
Neolithic
26.77

3
Steppe
17.34

4
NorthEastEuropean
15.42

5
NearEast
2.7

6
Indian
0.9

7
EastAfrican
0.49

8
Australian
0.25

9
Ancestor
0.24

10
Oceanic
0.2



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Kosovar (Kosovo)
4.47

2
Greek (Thessaloniki)
4.49

3
Albanian (Albania)
4.82

4
Greek (Greece)
4.83

5
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
5.64

6
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
5.66

7
Macedonian (Macedonia)
5.96

8
Greek (Peloponnes)
5.97

9
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
6.61

10
Greek (Macedonia)
6.85

11
Romanian (Romania)
7.1

12
Italian (Tuscany)
7.15

13
Italian (Abruzzo)
7.57

14
Romanian (Gorj)
7.6

15
Italian (NorthIitaly)
8.11

16
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
8.23

17
Romanian (Apuseni)
8.81

18
Greek (Athens)
8.83

19
Italian (Friul)
9.05

20
Serbian (Serbia)
9.18



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

63.7%
French (France)
+ 
36.3%
Turk (Trabzon)
@ 
2.11

2

72.6%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
27.4%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
2.47

3

73.1%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
26.9%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@ 
2.52

4

66.5%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
33.5%
English (Kent)
@ 
2.56

5

68.3%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
31.7%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@ 
2.56

6

70.3%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
29.7%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
@ 
2.6

7

73.9%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
26.1%
Norwegian (Norwegia)
@ 
2.62

8

70.1%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
29.9%
Irish (Connacht)
@ 
2.63

9

74.4%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
25.6%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@ 
2.66

10

67.4%
German (Germany)
+ 
32.6%
Turk (Trabzon)
@ 
2.67

11

65.3%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
34.7%
Irish (Connacht)
@ 
2.68

12

68.1%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
31.9%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
2.75

13

64.1%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
35.9%
English (England)
@ 
2.78

14

68.7%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
31.3%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@ 
2.81

15

65.5%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
34.5%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
@ 
2.81

16

60.1%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
39.9%
German (Germany)
@ 
2.86

17

67.1%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
32.9%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@ 
2.87

18

64%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
36%
French (France)
@ 
2.94

19

61.7%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
+ 
38.3%
Greek (Athens)
@ 
2.97

20

66.1%
German (Germany)
+ 
33.9%
Armenian (Armenia)
@ 
2.97


*

----------


## Duarte

> They're not going to really "get" you if they don't have New World Hispanic samples. Similar things happen to everyone if the appropriate sample is missing. On Kurd's calculator for modern populations, he didn't have a Bergamo or a Tuscan sample, just Southern Italians and Sicilians, so I came out Albanian and Bulgarian, both wrong, of course. :)


Hi, Angela.
I agree with you. There should had specific samples to identify the Hispanic-descendant colonial populations and the Luso-descendant colonial populations in Latin America, as there are already samples for mixed populations, such as CEU, TSI, MEX, CHB, CHD, JPT, GIH, ASW, MKK, PUR, MEX, CLM, PEL and etc.
But unfortunately, I think it's a hard job and no one would be interested in investing in it.
Just to register, I am increasingly surprised by my MDLP results, such as MDLP 23b. Since this is a forum for discussion of autosomal analysis, I transcribe the my results obtained using the calculator previously mentioned, as mere curiosity :)

*MDLP K23b Oracle results**Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
French ( )
6.57

2
Portugese ( )
6.61

3
English_Kent_GBR ( )
8.62

4
Spanish_Baleares_IBS ( )
9.26

5
Welsh ( )
9.3

6
English_Cornwall_GBR ( )
9.33

7
CEU ( )
9.86

8
Spaniard ( )
9.91

9
British ( )
9.98

10
North_European ( )
10.1

11
English ( )
10.36

12
Belgian ( )
10.69

13
Spanish_Extremadura_IBS ( )
10.85

14
Spanish_Galicia_IBS ( )
11.3

15
Irish ( )
11.55

16
Frisian ( )
11.72

17
Spanish_Cataluna_IBS ( )
12.08

18
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
12.15

19
Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon_IBS ( )
12.48

20
Norwegian_West ( )
12.55



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

63.4%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
36.6%
German_East ( )
@
3.63

2

66.4%
Spanish_Extremadura_IBS ( )
+
33.6%
German_East ( )
@
3.86

3

65.4%
Spanish_Galicia_IBS ( )
+
34.6%
German_East ( )
@
3.87

4

74%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
26%
Belarusian_West ( )
@
3.88

5

62.9%
Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon_IBS ( )
+
37.1%
German_East ( )
@
3.89

6

77%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
23%
Mixed_East_Slav ( )
@
3.94

7

77%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
23%
Belarusian_Russian ( )
@
3.94

8

71.4%
Spanish_Baleares_IBS ( )
+
28.6%
Puerto_Rican ( )
@
3.94

9

76.3%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
23.7%
Belarusian ( )
@
3.98

10

77.3%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
22.7%
Kuban_cossack ( )
@
3.98

11

74.4%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
25.6%
Belarusian-East ( )
@
3.99

12

71.7%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
28.3%
Sorb ( )
@
3.99

13

75.9%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
24.1%
Pole ( )
@
3.99

14

71%
Spanish_Galicia_IBS ( )
+
29%
Czech ( )
@
4

15

75.4%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
24.6%
Don_cossack ( )
@
4

16

75.3%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
24.7%
Ukrainian ( )
@
4.02

17

74.8%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
25.2%
Ukrainian_East ( )
@
4.02

18

70.8%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
29.2%
Kashub ( )
@
4.02

19

74.7%
Spanish_Murcia_IBS ( )
+
25.3%
Russian_South ( )
@
4.03

20

74.3%
Spanish_Galicia_IBS ( )
+
25.7%
Ukrainian_West ( )
@
4.03


*

----------


## [email protected]

I'm not sure I understand how these results help us. They seem to fall into two categories, either, 'just what I thought, I'm Italian,' or, 'how did I get these strange results?'

----------


## Salento

_AncestryDNA
MDLP K16

_

----------


## Joey37

My K23b is quite different from the K16.

1
European_Hunters_Gatherers
33.96

2
European_Early_Farmers
26.14

3
Caucasian
24.61

4
Ancestral_Altaic
5.37

5
South_Central_Asian
4.66

6
North_African
2.28

7
Amerindian
2.24




Finished reading population data. 620 populations found.
23 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 German-Volga_ @ 3.286771
2 Belgian_ @ 5.610803
3 South_German_ @ 5.753277
4 Frisian_ @ 5.976281
5 Irish_ @ 6.355886
6 English_ @ 6.412428
7 Dutch_ @ 6.527591
8 North_European_ @ 7.817348
9 English_Kent_GBR_ @ 7.930810
10 English_Cornwall_GBR_ @ 8.323669
11 CEU_ @ 8.894352
12 Welsh_ @ 9.192684
13 British_ @ 9.396384
14 Austrian_ @ 9.893750
15 North_German_ @ 10.499816
16 Norwegian_East_ @ 10.593204
17 German_East_ @ 10.648588
18 Scottish_Argyll_Bute_GBR_ @ 10.673024
19 Dane_ @ 10.692140
20 Italian_North_ @ 11.190860

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% German-Volga_ +50% German-Volga_ @ 3.286771


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% British_ +25% Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ +25% Swede_ @ 3.123703


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + French_ + Norwegian_East_ + Swede_ @ 3.005434
2 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + French_ + Swede_ + Swede_ @ 3.017581
3 British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Swede_ @ 3.023516
4 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Swede_ @ 3.030586
5 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + French_ + Norwegian_West_ + Swede_ @ 3.047026
6 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Norwegian_East_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.069735
7 Belgian_ + British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + Swede_ @ 3.080001
8 Belgian_ + British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + Norwegian_East_ @ 3.083467
9 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Cornwall_GBR_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Swede_ @ 3.098613
10 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Norwegian_East_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.107395
11 Belgian_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + North_European_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.112965
12 Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + North_European_ + Swede_ @ 3.115622
13 CEU_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Swede_ @ 3.116611
14 British_ + British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + Swede_ @ 3.123703
15 Dutch_ + Frisian_ + German-Volga_ + Italian_North_ @ 3.124982
16 Belgian_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.126806
17 Belgian_ + Belgian_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.138542
18 Belgian_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Kent_GBR_ + Norwegian_East_ @ 3.142218
19 British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + English_Cornwall_GBR_ + Swede_ @ 3.143567
20 Belgian_ + British_ + Crimean_Tatar_Mountain_ + Norwegian_West_ @ 3.145225

----------


## Angela

> I'm not sure I understand how these results help us. They seem to fall into two categories, either, 'just what I thought, I'm Italian,' or, 'how did I get these strange results?'


The only people who get really terrible results are mixed ancestry New Worlders from what I can see, and that's because most of the calculators don't have reference samples from Hispanic or Portugese New World people for comparison.

It goes to show that a calculator is only as good as its reference samples. The more references the better, as Dienekes pointed out years ago.

----------


## Jovialis

> _AncestryDNA
> MDLP K16
> 
> _


These are mine, with AncestryDNA

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Greek_Athens @ 3.429379
2 Greek_Greece @ 5.325766
3 Greek_Macedonia @ 5.722637
4 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 5.790633
5 Albanian_Albania @ 5.876509
6 Italian_SouthItaly @ 6.506743
7 Greek_Greece @ 6.527246
8 Greek_Peloponnes @ 6.824958
9 Sicilian_Sicily @ 7.008677
10 Italian_Abruzzo @ 7.530048

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Greek_Thessaloniki +50% Greek_Greece @ 2.555300

----------


## Angela

^^I take it back. This is terrible.

----------


## Jovialis

> ^^I take it back. This is terrible.


Agreed, the calculator is certainly off imo

----------


## Salento

> These are mine, with AncestryDNA
> 
> Using 1 population approximation:
> 1 Greek_Athens @ 3.429379
> 2 Greek_Greece @ 5.325766
> 3 Greek_Macedonia @ 5.722637
> 4 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 5.790633
> 5 Albanian_Albania @ 5.876509
> 6 Italian_SouthItaly @ 6.506743
> ...



4-Ancestors Oracle (the other one had two and I get slightly different results) :) 

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Italian_SouthItaly @ 3.659487
2 Sicilian_Sicily @ 4.092412
3 Jew_Ashkenazi @ 4.171546
4 Italian_Abruzzo @ 4.274676
5 Greek_Macedonia @ 4.641135
6 Jew_Ashkenazim @ 4.696649
7 Greek_Athens @ 4.755819
8 Greek_Peloponnes @ 5.198928
9 Greek_Greece @ 5.385574
10 Maltese_Malta @ 5.480094


Using 4 populations approximation:

1 Greek_Macedonia + Greek_Greece + Italian_Abruzzo + Maltese_Malta @ 2.107037

——————-

*2X Oracle*
*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Italian (SouthItaly)
3.46

2
Italian (Abruzzo)
3.76

3
Sicilian (Sicily)
3.8

4
Jew (Ashkenazi)
3.98

5
Greek (Macedonia)
4.31

6
Greek (Athens)
4.31

7
Jew (Ashkenazim)
4.38

8
Greek (Peloponnes)
4.64

9
Greek (Greece)
4.82

10
Maltese (Malta)
4.99










*
*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

62.2%
Italian (Abruzzo)
+ 
37.8%
Greek (Greece)
@ 
2.07












*

----------


## Regio X

I'll have to take it back as well. It's not that good, given some results posted here. I was probably induced by another MDLP calculator, with a good Oracle. I guess it doesn't exist anymore. Don't know why. If my memory serves, it gave me distance 2, or almost that, to Friuli, and also other users related accuracy that time.
As I said previously, good and consistent Oracles are references of really good calculators. Rigorously, it doesn's seem to be the case with this K16. Looking again, my results with FTDNA and 23andMe data in fact could not differ so much to each other, and they do.

----------


## TardisBlue

My results with 23andme and Ftdna also differ quite a bit (to say the least) in the mixed modes.

*23andme:*
*#**#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Italian (Bergamo)
4.66

2
Corsican (Corsica)
5.65

3
Provencal (Provence)
5.96

4
Italian (North Italy)
6.15

5
Italian (Tuscany)
6.43

6
Italian (Friul)
6.63



Mixed mode:


*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

62.4%
Greek (Macedonia)
+ 
37.6%
Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
@ 
2.08

2

61.2%
Greek (Macedonia)
+ 
38.8%
French (SouthFrance)
@ 
2.28

3

70.1%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
29.9%
Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
@ 
2.31

4

79.8%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+ 
20.2%
Basque (France)
@ 
2.31

5

69%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
31%
French (SouthFrance)
@ 
2.35

6

65.6%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
34.4%
French (France)
@ 
2.4



*Ftdna:*


*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Provencal (Provence)
5.53

2
Italian (Bergamo)
5.92

3
Italian (Friul)
6

4
Swiss (Switzerland)
6.47



Mixed mode:
*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

70.6%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
29.4%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
2.16

2

71.1%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
28.9%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@ 
2.23

3

72.9%
French (France)
+ 
27.1%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
@ 
2.33

4

51.5%
French (France)
+ 
48.5%
Italian (Abruzzo)
@ 
2.37

5

66.5%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
33.5%
Irish (Connacht)
@ 
2.43

6

73.4%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
26.6%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@ 
2.5

----------


## Stuvanè

I can't complain about the Single population sharing mode. I have some doubts about the Mixed mode, since it's mostly limited to composing mathematical averages between Southern Balkan and Franco-Iberian samples, although some combinations may already make more sense (Italian Bergamo + Greek Macedonia, Italian Tuscany + Macedonian / Bulgarian...)

*Admix Results (sorted):*

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
32.07

2
Neolithic
29.75

3
Steppe
18.1

4
NorthEastEuropean
14.11

5
NearEast
5.13

6
NorthAfrican
0.85



*Single Population Sharing:
*
#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Italian (Tuscany)
4.56

2
Kosovar (Kosovo)
5.15

3
Italian (NorthIitaly)
5.81

4
Greek (Greece)
6.09

5
Greek (Thessaloniki)
6.53

6
Albanian (Albania)
6.56

7
Macedonian (Macedonia)
6.99

8
Corsican (Corsica)
7.12

9
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
7.22

10
Italian (Abruzzo)
7.34

11
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.39

12
Greek (Peloponnes)
7.42

13
Romanian (Gorj)
7.79

14
Italian (Bergamo)
7.88

15
Italian (Friul)
7.95

16
Romanian (Romania)
8.32

17
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
8.48

18
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
9.09

19
Romanian (Apuseni)
9.12

20
Swiss (Switzerland)
9.25



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:
*
#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

74.7%
Greek (Macedonia)
+
25.3%
French (SouthFrance)
@
2.58

2

75.6%
Greek (Macedonia)
+
24.4%
Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
@
2.61

3

86.8%
Greek (Greece)
+
13.2%
Basque (France)
@
3.01

4

84.8%
Greek (Greece)
+
15.2%
Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
@
3.22

5

60.4%
Greek (Athens)
+
39.6%
French (France)
@
3.29

6

60.1%
French (France)
+
39.9%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
@
3.36

7

78.6%
Greek (Greece)
+
21.4%
Spanish (Castilla_la_Mancha)
@
3.39

8

71.4%
Italian (Abruzzo)
+
28.6%
French (France)
@
3.52

9

80.3%
Greek (Greece)
+
19.7%
Spanish (Aragon)
@
3.54

10

55.1%
Greek (Greece)
+
44.9%
French (France)
@
3.62

11

68.8%
Italian (Tuscany)
+
31.2%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
3.67

12

70.5%
Italian (Tuscany)
+
29.5%
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
@
3.68

13

71.9%
Spanish (Spain)
+
28.1%
Armenian (Armenia)
@
3.71

14

56.3%
Italian (Bergamo)
+
43.7%
Greek (Macedonia)
@
3.76

15

68.9%
Italian (Abruzzo)
+
31.1%
German (Germany)
@
3.77

16

75.1%
Italian (Abruzzo)
+
24.9%
English (Kent)
@
3.78

17

77%
Greek (Greece)
+
23%
French (France)
@
3.79

18

64.6%
Greek (Athens)
+
35.4%
English (Kent)
@
3.8

19

86.7%
Albanian (Albania)
+
13.3%
Basque (France)
@
3.8

20

62.8%
Italian (SouthItaly)
+
37.2%
French (France)
@
3.87

----------


## Regio X

> I can't complain about the Single population sharing mode. I have some doubts about the Mixed mode, since it's mostly limited to composing mathematical averages between Southern Balkan and Franco-Iberian samples, although some combinations may already make more sense (Italian Bergamo + Greek Macedonia, Italian Tuscany + Macedonian / Bulgarian...)
> 
> *Admix Results (sorted):*
> 
> #
> Population
> Percent
> 
> 1
> ...


Not that off, but notice how it variates according to the Raw Data used. Assuming you're using 23andMe data, you'd probably get different results with, say, FTDNA. Imo, it couldn't be so. It affects Oracle and the comparisons we usually do here, one of the purposes of this kind of tool. They should "equacionate" better the SNPs.

----------


## Carlos

Well, my results have seemed quite coherent I did not find it so terrible with what I had already seen.

----------


## Jovialis

I saw MDLP K18 Ancient on Admixture studio 

Here's my Superkit results for it:

Least-squares method.


Using 1 populations approximation
1 100% Italian_Abruzzo @ 6.680
2 100% Sicilian @ 6.716
3 100% Central-Greek @ 8.829
4 100% North_Greek @ 10.703
5 100% Toscani @ 11.187
6 100% Italian_Piedmont @ 11.725
7 100% Greek @ 11.810
8 100% South_Greek @ 12.767
9 100% Romanian_Jews @ 13.278
10 100% Kosovar @ 13.679
New populations: 121


Using 2 populations approximation
1 50% Central-Greek + 50% Italian_Abruzzo @ 4.049
2 50% Italian_Abruzzo + 50% North_Greek @ 4.179
3 50% Central-Greek + 50% Sicilian @ 4.576
4 50% Cretan + 50% Italian_Piedmont @ 4.577
5 50% Cretan + 50% Toscani @ 4.664
6 50% Cretan + 50% North_Italian @ 4.753
7 50% Greek-Islands + 50% Italian_Piedmont @ 4.760
8 50% Cypriots + 50% Occitan @ 4.824
9 50% Occitan + 50% Syrian_Jew @ 4.891
10 50% North_Greek + 50% Toscani @ 4.959

----------


## Joey37

> *#*
> *Population*
> *Percent*
> 
> 1
> Neolithic
> 28.15
> 
> 2
> ...


That was from the 23andMe test. Here is the results from my Ancestry test.
*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
31.52

2
NorthEastEuropean
25.77

3
Steppe
21.46

4
Caucasian
18.68

5
Indian
1.05




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 French_WestFrance @ 2.710964
2 German_Germany @ 3.483866
3 French_France @ 3.767042
4 Scottish_Dumfries_Galloway @ 3.892100
5 Scottish_Borders @ 3.901986
6 English_Kent @ 3.957362
7 Scottish_Grampian @ 4.042623
8 Scottish_Fife @ 4.071022
9 Scottish_Highlands @ 4.149086
10 Irish_Connacht @ 4.245351
11 English_England @ 4.421017
12 Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 4.476189
13 Irish_Leinster @ 4.547528
14 Welsh_Wales @ 4.744401
15 Irish_Ulster @ 4.768784
16 English_Cornwall @ 4.958539
17 French_NorthwestFrance @ 4.965662
18 Irish_Munster @ 5.067589
19 Irish_Cork_Kerry @ 5.074487
20 French_EastFrance @ 5.233568

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% English_Kent +50% German_Germany @ 1.128322


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% English_Kent +25% German_Germany +25% German_Germany @ 1.128322


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 English_Kent + English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany @ 1.128322
2 French_France + German_Germany + German_Germany + Norwegian_Norwegia @ 1.236735
3 French_France + German_Germany + German_Germany + Icelandic_Iceland @ 1.283213
4 English_Kent + French_WestFrance + German_Germany + German_Germany @ 1.299428
5 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Irish_Ulster @ 1.308297
6 French_France + German_Germany + German_Germany + Orcadian_Orkney_Islands @ 1.370160
7 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 1.376717
8 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Scottish_Highlands @ 1.379629
9 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Irish_Connacht @ 1.397842
10 English_Cornwall + English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany @ 1.399745
11 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Pole_EastPoland + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.416189
12 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Scottish_Borders @ 1.425635
13 French_France + French_France + German_Germany + Swede_Sweden @ 1.456944
14 Dutch_Netherlands + English_Kent + French_France + German_Germany @ 1.504103
15 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Pole_Wroclaw + Pole_EastPoland @ 1.521762
16 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Irish_Cork_Kerry @ 1.546782
17 English_Kent + French_France + German_Lipsian_(Saxony) + German_Germany @ 1.552988
18 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Irish_Leinster @ 1.559912
19 English_Kent + German_Germany + German_Germany + Scottish_Grampian @ 1.561512
20 English_Kent + English_Kent + French_NorthwestFrance + German_Germany @ 1.573935*

----------


## bigsnake49

> These are mine, with AncestryDNA
> 
> Using 1 population approximation:
> 1 Greek_Athens @ 3.429379
> 2 Greek_Greece @ 5.325766
> 3 Greek_Macedonia @ 5.722637
> 4 Greek_Thessaloniki @ 5.790633
> 5 Albanian_Albania @ 5.876509
> 6 Italian_SouthItaly @ 6.506743
> ...


@Jovialis, you're one of us after all ;).

Here is mine with LivingDNA:
*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
37.03

2
Neolithic
28.58

3
Steppe
16.4

4
NorthEastEuropean
15.03

5
NearEast
1.8

6
Ancestor
0.56

7
Oceanic
0.42

8
SouthEastAsian
0.18



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek (Thessaloniki)
4.06

2
Albanian (Albania)
4.5

3
Kosovar (Kosovo)
4.66

4
Greek (Greece)
5.23

5
Greek (Peloponnes)
6.56

6
Italian (Tuscany)
6.57

7
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.11

8
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
7.16

9
Macedonian (Macedonia)
7.33

10
Greek (Macedonia)
7.49

11
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
7.61

12
Italian (Abruzzo)
7.95

13
Greek (Athens)
8.19

14
Italian (NorthIitaly)
8.43

15
Romanian (Romania)
8.75

16
Romanian (Gorj)
9.06

17
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
9.45

18
Italian (SouthItaly)
9.62

19
Sicilian (Sicily)
9.7

20
Italian (Friul)
9.9



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

68.7%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
31.3%
German (Germany)
@ 
3.22

2

75.7%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
24.3%
Georgian (Megrelia)
@ 
3.41

3

74.7%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
25.3%
English (Kent)
@ 
3.46

4

62.5%
French (France)
+ 
37.5%
Turk (Trabzon)
@ 
3.47

5

62.6%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
37.4%
German (Germany)
@ 
3.5

6

74.8%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
25.2%
Adygei (Adygea)
@ 
3.53

7

66.3%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
33.7%
French (France)
@ 
3.59

8

73.9%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
26.1%
Irish (Connacht)
@ 
3.6

9

74.1%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
25.9%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
@ 
3.62

10

75%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
25%
English (Cornwall)
@ 
3.63

11

72.5%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
27.5%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@ 
3.66

12

72.9%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
27.1%
Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)
@ 
3.68

13

76.8%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
23.2%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@ 
3.71

14

92.8%
Kosovar (Kosovo)
+ 
7.2%
Georgian (Tbilisi)
@ 
3.71

15

73.2%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
26.8%
English (England)
@ 
3.74

16

76.5%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
23.5%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
3.74

17

66.2%
German (Germany)
+ 
33.8%
Turk (Trabzon)
@ 
3.76

18

77.5%
Greek (Athens)
+ 
22.5%
Norwegian (Norwegia)
@ 
3.76

19

76.1%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
23.9%
Abhkasian (Abkhasia)
@ 
3.76

20

94.4%
Greek (Thessaloniki)
+ 
5.6%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
3.81


*

----------


## bigsnake49

Now how do you make a superkit?

----------


## Jovialis

> Now how do you make a superkit?


I did it with DNAkit studio. It is by the same website that hosts the Admixture studio calculator, that hosts MLDP K18 Ancient. I see they have more stuff than GEDmatch, and newer versions of many calculators.

----------


## Duarte

> I saw MDLP K18 Ancient on Admixture studio 
> 
> Here's my Superkit results for it:
> 
> Least-squares method.
> 
> 
> Using 1 populations approximation
> 1 100% Italian_Abruzzo @ 6.680
> ...


Hi Jovialis,
Your results are great with this calculator.
As I am very mixed, my results are weird, and the shortest distances are reached with 4 populations approximation.
Big Hug. :Good Job:

----------


## Jovialis

@Bigsnake:

There's lots of overlap in the region:




@Duarte

Yes, I think so as well. Between Abruzzo and Central Greece, genetically, seems about right to me. That's roughly it's geographical location as well.

----------


## Hawk

Mine, Albanian.

Population


Amerindian
-

Ancestor
0.24 Pct

Steppe
16.38 Pct

Indian
-

Arctic
-

Australian
-

Caucasian
37.69 Pct

EastAfrican
-

NorthEastEuropean
15.73 Pct

NearEast
-

Neolithic
29.65 Pct

NorthAfrican
-

Oceanic
-

Siberian
-

SouthEastAsian
0.29 Pct

Subsaharian
-



*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Caucasian
37.69

2
Neolithic
29.65

3
Steppe
16.38

4
NorthEastEuropean
15.73

5
SouthEastAsian
0.29

6
Ancestor
0.24

7
Australian
0.02


**Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek (Thessaloniki)
5.4

2
Albanian (Albania)
5.84

3
Kosovar (Kosovo)
5.91

4
Greek (Greece)
7.03

5
Italian (Tuscany)
7.4

6
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
8.03

7
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
8.06

8
Macedonian (Macedonia)
8.11

9
Greek (Peloponnes)
8.32

10
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
8.7

11
Greek (Macedonia)
9.19

12
Greek (Athens)
9.33

13
Italian (NorthIitaly)
9.44

14
Italian (Abruzzo)
9.74

15
Romanian (Romania)
9.78

16
Romanian (Gorj)
9.88

17
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
10.06

18
Italian (Friul)
10.52

19
Italian (Bergamo)
10.52

20
Serbian (Serbia)
10.69



*

----------


## Carlos

1 Atlantic_Mediterranean_Neolithic_ancestral + Estonian_derived + Palestinian_derived + Polish_V_derived @* 0.998187*

They must have improved somewhat on Gedmatch. It is the closest value he had achieved to date.

Eurasia
1 50% Cypriot +50% Cypriot @ *0.000000*
2 50% Cypriot +50% Sicilian @* 0.000000*
3 50% Sicilian +50% Sicilian @ *0.000000*

1 50% Albanian +25% Bergamo +25% Saudi @ *0.000000*

----------


## HiveMindTerror

Well so far this feels much more accurate than most other autosomal tests I've taken!


*Admix Results (sorted):
*

# Population Percent
1 Neolithic 27.46
2 Caucasian 26.38
3 NorthEastEuropean 25.23
4  Steppe 17.53
5 Siberian 1.89
6 Amerindian 1.16
7 Arctic 0.21
8 Australian 0.14


*Single Population Sharing:*


# Population (source) Distance
1 Croat (Croatia) 3.53
2 Croat (Bosnia-Herzegovina) 3.61
3 Bosnian (Bosnia-Herzegovina) 3.69
4 Serbian (Bosnia-Herzegovina) 4
5 Serbian (Serbia) 4.41
6 Slovenian (Slovenia) 4.49
7 Moldavian (Molodva) 5.36
8 Hungarian (Hungary) 5.38
9 Hungarian (Budapest) 5.41
10 Austrian (Austria) 5.43
11 Romanian (Apuseni) 5.54
12 German (SouthGermany) 5.57
13 Montenegrian (Montenegro) 5.59
14 German_Lipsian ((Saxony)) 5.91
15 French (EastFrance) 6.58
16 Slovak (Slovakia) 6.71
17 French (NorthwestFrance) 6.74
18 Czech (Czechia) 6.75
19 German (Germany) 6.8
20 Welsh (Wales) 6.9


*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:
*

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 51.7% Pole (Poland) + 48.3% Italian (Bergamo) @ 2.42
2 71.4% Hungarian (Budapest) + 28.6% Italian (Bergamo) @ 2.47
3 59.6% Serbian (Serbia) + 40.4% German_Lipsian ((Saxony)) @ 2.49
4 73.7% Serbian (Serbia) + 26.3% Swede (Sweden) @ 2.49
5 71.6% Hungarian (Hungary) + 28.4% Italian (Bergamo) @ 2.53
6 74.9% Serbian (Serbia) + 25.1% Belarusian (Zhytkavichy_Homel) @ 2.54
7 65.9% Serbian (Serbia) + 34.1% Dutch (Netherlands) @ 2.58
8 56.6% Belarusian (Zhytkavichy_Homel) + 43.4% Italian (Tuscany) @ 2.59
9 68.7% Serbian (Serbia) + 31.3% Sorb (Lusatia) @ 2.59
10 66.4% Serbian (Serbia) + 33.6% Pole (EastPoland) @ 2.61
11 78.3% Serbian (Serbia) + 21.7% Norwegian (Norwegia) @ 2.66
12 59.4% German_Lipsian ((Saxony)) + 40.6% Bulgarian (Bulgaria) @ 2.67
13 93.7% Croat (Croatia) + 6.3% Sardinian (Sardinia) @ 2.71
14 54.9% Italian (Bergamo) + 45.1% Russians-West (WestRussian) @ 2.72
15 72.5% Croat (Bosnia-Herzegovina) + 27.5% German (Germany) @ 2.72
16 63.9% Serbian (Serbia) + 36.1% Slovak (Slovakia) @ 2.73
17 56.8% Bulgarian (Bulgaria) + 43.2% Swede (Sweden) @ 2.74
18 79.6% Serbian (Serbia) + 20.4% Icelandic (Iceland) @ 2.75
19 57.4% Serbian (Serbia) + 42.6% Hungarian (Hungary) @ 2.76
20 67.6% Serbian (Serbia) + 32.4% Pole (Wroclaw) @ 2.77

----------


## Carlos

Every gedmatch calculator is crazier than the other

----------


## Archetype0ne

> I saw MDLP K18 Ancient on Admixture studio 
> 
> Here's my Superkit results for it:
> 
> Least-squares method.
> 
> 
> Using 1 populations approximation
> 1 100% Italian_Abruzzo @ 6.680
> ...


Thanks for recommending DNA kit studio. They have a raw data converter which I will conveniently use for genomelink.

----------


## florere

*MDLP K16 Modern Oracle results:*


*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Neolithic
32.96

2
Caucasian
31.39

3
Steppe
16.56

4
NorthEastEuropean
14.87

5
NearEast
4.03

6
NorthAfrican
0.19



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Italian (Tuscany)
3.35

2
Italian (Bergamo)
5.34

3
Kosovar (Kosovo)
5.49

4
Italian (NorthIitaly)
5.56

5
Corsican (Corsica)
5.86

6
Greek (Thessaloniki)
7.22

7
Albanian (Albania)
7.32

8
Greek (Greece)
7.49

9
Macedonian (Macedonia)
7.92

10
Italian (Friul)
7.96

11
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
8.6

12
Romanian (Gorj)
8.75

13
Greek (Peloponnes)
8.79

14
Gagauz (Gagauzia)
8.86

15
Italian (Abruzzo)
8.94

16
Montenegrian (Montenegro)
9.04

17
Swiss (Switzerland)
9.43

18
Romanian (Romania)
9.52

19
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
9.81

20
Provencal (Provence)
9.87



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

71.1%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
28.9%
Greek (Macedonia)
@ 
2.73

2

83.4%
Greek (Thessaloniki)
+ 
16.6%
Basque (France)
@ 
2.77

3

87.9%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
12.1%
German (Germany)
@ 
2.78

4

88.5%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
11.5%
Armenian (Armenia)
@ 
2.78

5

89.5%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
10.5%
French (France)
@ 
2.81

6

92.4%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7.6%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
@ 
2.82

7

92.3%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7.7%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
@ 
2.82

8

91.3%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
8.7%
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
@ 
2.83

9

92.8%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7.2%
Norwegian (Norwegia)
@ 
2.83

10

91.2%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
8.8%
Irish (Connacht)
@ 
2.83

11

91.6%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
8.4%
English (Cornwall)
@ 
2.84

12

91%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
9%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@ 
2.84

13

93%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7%
Icelandic (Iceland)
@ 
2.84

14

65.4%
Greek (Greece)
+ 
34.6%
Spanish (Pais_Vasco)
@ 
2.87

15

91.1%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
8.9%
English (England)
@ 
2.87

16

60.6%
Italian (Bergamo)
+ 
39.4%
Greek (Greece)
@ 
2.88

17

91%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
9%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@ 
2.9

18

91.6%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
8.4%
Hungarian (WestUkraine)
@ 
2.92

19

92.9%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7.1%
Swede (Sweden)
@ 
2.92

20

92.2%
Italian (Tuscany)
+ 
7.8%
Pole (EastPoland)
@ 
2.93

----------


## Hawk

^^ You have lower distance to Kosovo-Albanian than i do.

mine: Kosovar (Kosovo) 5.91, which is funny.

I think, this kind of calculators are imprecise tools. They are not terrible, i see a common pattern, but they are nevertheless imprecise.

----------


## Bosnian Boss

This one might be the most accurate one for me so far. 

--
*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
26.58

2
Caucasian
26.50

3
NorthEastEuropean
25.00

4
Steppe
18.31

5
NearEast
2.57




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Croat_Croatia @ 2.910424
2 Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.915768
3 Bosnian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 3.168954
4 Croat_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 3.280429
5 Serbian_Serbia @ 4.396645
6 Moldavian_Molodva @ 4.970966
7 Slovenian_Slovenia @ 5.090466
8 Montenegrian_Montenegro @ 5.339284
9 Austrian_Austria @ 5.390345
10 Romanian_Apuseni @ 5.659352
11 Hungarian_Hungary @ 5.904539
12 Hungarian_Budapest @ 5.952810
13 German_SouthGermany @ 6.313717
14 German_Lipsian_(Saxony) @ 6.825900
15 Slovak_Slovakia @ 7.343654
16 French_EastFrance @ 7.397042
17 Macedonian_Macedonia @ 7.424575
18 Romanian_Gorj @ 7.448555
19 Czech_Czechia @ 7.491028
20 French_NorthwestFrance @ 7.557441

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Macedonian_Macedonia +50% Pole_EastPoland @ 2.250942


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Macedonian_Macedonia +25% Norwegian_Norwegia +25% Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.144578


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 German_Germany + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 1.944800
2 Dutch_Netherlands + Macedonian_Macedonia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 1.955323
3 Dutch_Netherlands + Montenegrian_Montenegro + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.003203
4 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + English_Kent + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.017107
5 Kosovar_Kosovo + Norwegian_Norwegia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.022624
6 Dutch_Netherlands + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Serbia @ 2.030744
7 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Norwegian_Norwegia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Serbia @ 2.036342
8 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + English_Kent + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.050879
9 Belarusian_Belarus + German_Germany + Macedonian_Macedonia + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.051389
10 Croat_Croatia + Dutch_Netherlands + Macedonian_Macedonia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.058669
11 Macedonian_Macedonia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 2.064290
12 Belarusian_Belarus + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.080804
13 Dutch_Netherlands + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Serbia + Serbian_Serbia @ 2.083472
14 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Shetlandic_Shetland_Islands @ 2.085835
15 German_Germany + Kosovar_Kosovo + Lithuanian_Lithuania + Macedonian_Macedonia @ 2.090700
16 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + German_Germany + Hungarian_Hungary + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.092922
17 Bosnian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + German_Germany + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.096879
18 Dutch_Netherlands + Hungarian_Hungary + Kosovar_Kosovo + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.101336
19 Icelandic_Iceland + Kosovar_Kosovo + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.104872
20 Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Montenegrian_Montenegro + Norwegian_Norwegia + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina @ 2.113320
*

----------


## Carlos

*Gedmatch.Com*

*MDLP K16 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*

This program is based on 4-Ancestors Oracle Version 0.96 by Alexandr Burnashev.
Questions about results should be sent to him at: [email protected]
Original concept proposed by Sergey Kozlov.
Many thanks to Alexandr for helping us get this web version developed.

MDLP K16 2xOracle and OracleX4

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
34.96

2
Caucasian
20.01

3
Steppe
19.19

4
NorthEastEuropean
17.57

5
NorthAfrican
5.15

6
NearEast
1.42

7
EastAfrican
1.06




Finished reading population data. 517 populations found.
16 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Spanish_Spain @ 3.803218
2 Spanish_Baleares @ 3.924133
3 Spanish_Extremadura @ 4.454921
4 Spanish_Galicia @ 5.281350
5 Spanish_Cataluna @ 5.588743
6 Spanish_Murcia @ 5.880714
7 Spanish_Andalucia @ 6.094362
8 Portuguese_Portugal @ 6.189466
9 Provencal_Provence @ 6.250781
10 Spanish_Castilla_y_Leon @ 7.162745
11 Spanish_Valencia @ 7.378215
12 French_France @ 8.197398
13 French_EastFrance @ 8.229512
14 French_NorthwestFrance @ 8.360073
15 Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 8.584313
16 German_Germany @ 8.690190
17 Italian_Bergamo @ 9.429405
18 Spanish_Aragon @ 10.020124
19 Swiss_Switzerland @ 10.359160
20 Spanish_Cantabria @ 10.660087

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Provencal_Provence +50% Spanish_Andalucia @ 2.666823


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Macedonian_Macedonia +25% Spanish_Canarias +25% Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 2.491023


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++
1 Albanian_Albania + French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.505133
2 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.514727
3 German_Germany + Greek_Greece + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.533029
4 Albanian_Albania + German_Germany + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.534210
5 German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.542580
6 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.548952
7 German_Germany + Italian_Bergamo + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 1.586167
8 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.632835
9 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.661763
10 English_Kent + Greek_Athens + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Pais_Vasco @ 1.679632
11 French_SouthFrance + German_Germany + Kosovar_Kosovo + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.696751
12 Basque_Spain + Croat_Croatia + Greek_Thessaloniki + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.704298
13 Basque_Spain + Macedonian_Macedonia + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.708594
14 Albanian_Albania + Basque_Spain + Croat_Croatia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.720629
15 English_Kent + Italian_Tuscany + Spanish_Aragon + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.722564
16 English_Kent + Italian_Tuscany + Spanish_Canarias + Spanish_Castilla_la_Mancha @ 1.729813
17 Albanian_Albania + Basque_Spain + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.750786
18 Albanian_Albania + Basque_France + Croat_Croatia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.761432
19 Basque_Spain + Bulgarian_Bulgaria + Macedonian_Macedonia + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.776011
20 Basque_Spain + Greek_Thessaloniki + Serbian_Bosnia-Herzegovina + Spanish_Canarias @ 1.794062

Done.

Elapsed time 16.2999 seconds.

*Begins to see himself believed that France did not exist. On the other hand I had always found very little steppe that had given me FTDNA 8% I think they were not there. As for East Africa since my sister is from Egyptian foundation I expected to find it. On the other hand I think that they are seeing the European presence in North Africa there is some hypothesis like that of Almagra ceramics and they want to see the bronze, it is very possible that some lady from North Africa who give the Spaniards is of round trip and be a European percentage that is being denied to users in North Africa giving it to the Spanish, it is a hypothesis but something tells me that it is possible.

That 5.15% of North Africa is iberian for a user in North Africa who is being denied and will eventually know and be irreversibly verified I say it I expose it so that everyone finds out.

----------


## torzio

> Hi! one PCA for many users



there is a big gap in the same immediate family 

Sile2 = my father
Sile = myself
Zanipolo = one of my sons


Maybe it the strong mtdna data of each sample that pulls these apart ..................

others on map near myself ..................regio is known here and Alexfritz, IIRC is either a tyrolese or east of Tyrol land austrian

----------


## EV13SON

Just learned about GEDMatch interesting stuff... Still a mutt but guess Neolithic gets top spot no wonder I look Jewish  :Laughing: 

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Neolithic
22.25

2
Amerindian
18.77

3
NorthEastEuropean
16.66

4
Steppe
14

5
Caucasian
12.02

6
SouthEastAsian
4.65

7
Indian
3.72

8
Siberian
3.18

9
Arctic
1.66

10
NorthAfrican
1.66

11
Ancestor
0.73

12
NearEast
0.53

13
Oceanic
0.18








**Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Irish (Ireland)
22.42

2
Dane (Denmark)
23.18

3
Tatars (Tatarstan)
23.19

4
Austrian (Austria)
23.66

5
Swiss (Switzerland)
23.77

6
German (SouthGermany)
23.8

7
Kryashen (Bashkortostan)
23.85

8
French (NorthwestFrance)
23.88

9
Portuguese (Portugal)
23.94

10
Provencal (Provence)
24.03

11
Scottish (Borders)
24.05

12
Welsh (Wales)
24.09

13
Scottish (Fife)
24.15

14
Irish (Cork_Kerry)
24.2

15
Irish (Munster)
24.2

16
Scottish (Highlands)
24.23

17
French (WestFrance)
24.26

18
German (Germany)
24.27

19
Irish (Leinster)
24.3

20
Scottish (Grampian)
24.34




**Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

65.2%
French (France)
+
34.8%
Athabask (NA)
@
6.41

2

78.1%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
21.9%
Pima (NA)
@
6.67

3

64.9%
German (Germany)
+
35.1%
Athabask (NA)
@
6.68

4

78.8%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
21.2%
Wichi (NA)
@
6.86

5

77.5%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
22.5%
Mayan (NA)
@
6.89

6

66.3%
Scottish (Borders)
+
33.7%
Athabask (NA)
@
6.91

7

77.9%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
22.1%
Cachi (NA)
@
6.91

8

78.3%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
21.7%
Zapotec (NA)
@
6.93

9

76.8%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
23.2%
Bolivian (Pando)
@
6.93

10

78.2%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
21.8%
Colla (NA)
@
6.95

11

78%
Welsh (Wales)
+
22%
Pima (NA)
@
6.96

12

79.1%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
20.9%
Mixe (NA)
@
6.96

13

78.4%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
21.6%
Mixtec (NA)
@
6.97

14

79.2%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
20.8%
Piapoco (NA)
@
6.99

15

66.3%
Welsh (Wales)
+
33.7%
Athabask (NA)
@
7

16

66.1%
Irish (Leinster)
+
33.9%
Athabask (NA)
@
7.01

17

79.3%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
20.7%
Karitiana (NA)
@
7.02

18

79.2%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
20.8%
Surui (NA)
@
7.02

19

77.2%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
22.8%
Quechua (NA)
@
7.03

20

77.5%
French (NorthwestFrance)
+
22.5%
Bolivian (Cochabamba)
@
7.03




*

----------


## EV13SON

I have not yet tested me mum...but I have tested my Father may as well post his...interesting that he has Amerindian and Indian would of never thought... his line entered South Carolina from Belfast circa 1816... very interesting Mix...did not expect Italian in his line...makes me wonder if my mum is all Spanish since her name has more Spanish roots...guess I'll have to shell out for another test soon...

Also wonder if this helps narrow down on whether I arrived with the Normans I'm seeing English and French on top, but I do have a lowland Scot surname so its possible the Normans just came into the lowlands and contributed a lot to the DNA...


*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
percent

1
Neolithic
31.29

2
NorthEastEuropean
24.42

3
Steppe
23.25

4
Caucasian
19.42

5
native american
1.14

6
indian
0.49




**Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
French (WestFrance)
3.3

2
English (France)
3.5

3
German (Germany)
3.82

4
Irish (Connacht)
3.84

5
English (Kent)
3.87

6
Scottish (Grampian)
3.88

7
Scottish (Highlands)
4.07

8
Scottish (Dumfries_Galloway)
4.13

9
Scottish (Fife)
4.17

10
Franais (England)
4.34

11
Irish (Leinster)
4.46

12
Irish (Cork_Kerry)
4.46

13
English (Cornwall)
4.61

14
Scottish (Borders)
4.63

15
Irish (Ulster)
4.64

16
Shetlandic (Shetland_Islands)
4.68

17
Irish (Munster)
4.74

18
French (Northwest France)
4.84

19
French (EastFrance)
5.25

20
Welsh (Wales)
5.43



**Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

84.2%
English (Kent)
+
15.8%
Italian (Tuscany)
@
2.06

2

86%
English (Kent)
+
14%
Greek (Thessaloniki)
@
2.09

3

94%
English (Kent)
+
6%
Turk (Trabzon)
@
2.12

4

67.1%
Orcadian (Orkney_Islands)
+
32.9%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.13

5

84.2%
English (Kent)
+
15.8%
Kosovo (Kosovo)
@
2.15

6

86.2%
English (Kent)
+
13.8%
Albanian (Albania)
@
2.15

7

80.8%
English (Kent)
+
19.2%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.18

8

66.2%
English (France)
+
33.8%
Dutch (Netherlands)
@
2.2

9

86.5%
English (Kent)
+
13.5%
Greek (Greece)
@
2.25

10

81.3%
Irish (Connacht)
+
18.7%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.27

11

50.5%
German (Germany)
+
49.5%
English (Kent)
@
2.27

12

81.3%
English (Kent)
+
18.7%
Macedonian (Macedonia)
@
2.3

13

50.3%
German (Germany)
+
49.7%
Irish (Connacht)
@
2.33

14

82.8%
English (Kent)
+
17.2%
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)
@
2.37

15

94%
English (Kent)
+
6%
Armenian (Armenia)
@
2.37

16

77.3%
English (France)
+
22.7%
Pole (EastPoland)
@
2.37

17

67.5%
Scottish (Argyll_bute)
+
32.5%
Italian (Bergamo)
@
2.37

18

92.9%
English (Kent)
+
7.1%
Cypriot (Cyprus)
@
2.38

19

94.6%
English (Kent)
+
5.4%
Georgian (Tbilisi)
@
2.39

20

71.2%
English (France)
+
28.8%
German_Lipsian ((Saxony))
@
2.42


*

----------

